# Iowa Fall GTG



## mweba (Jun 9, 2011)

Posting this up early for those in need of time to schedule. Will be same location as last year, zip 50665. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/148216.htm

I now live on this property and camping will be available for those in need. October 8th will be the day.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be there wildthing in hand!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 9, 2011)

Marked on the calender.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 9, 2011)

*Iowa GTG*

My brother and I are planning on it-good to have advanced notice to keep the 8 of October free!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 9, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 9, 2011)

Marked on my calender as well. I would love to make it if I can.


----------



## StephieDoll (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe I'll make it a birthday present to myself:msp_smile:


----------



## Bill G (Jun 10, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Marked on my calender as well. I would love to make it if I can.


 
I will be in the field by then but Mark if you are going I will stop and go out there.

Bill


----------



## mweba (Jun 10, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> My brother and I are planning on it-good to have advanced notice to keep the 8 of October free!!!



Good to hear



TRI955 said:


> opcorn:


 
Mike, you sure like the popcorn :msp_wink:



Modifiedmark said:


> Marked on my calender as well. I would love to make it if I can.



Would be a pleasure to have you, as stated plenty of room to camp if need be.



Bill G said:


> I will be in the field by then but Mark if you are going I will stop and go out there.
> 
> Bill


 
As if present company is not enough


----------



## longbar (Jun 10, 2011)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Hmmmm...


 
Youll be there! I need a ride...JK


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 10, 2011)

mweba said:


> Mike, you sure like the popcorn :msp_wink:


 
I'm thinking...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 10, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I'm thinking...:msp_tongue:


 
You're the one in the box of popcorn!

I'll see how my business is doing when that time comes. I'd like to be there.


----------



## hazmat5760 (Jun 10, 2011)

So, what goes on at these shindigs?


----------



## mweba (Jun 10, 2011)

hazmat5760 said:


> So, what goes on at these shindigs?


 
Just a bunch of like minded individuals (and Bill G) getting together to shoot the @#$%. We do some cutting, talking, and eating for the most part.


----------



## longbar (Jun 10, 2011)

mweba said:


> Just a bunch of like minded individuals (and Bill G) getting together to shoot the @#$%. We do some cutting, talking, and eating for the most part.


 
CRAP! you need a mind to be involved in these? Guess Im out:bang:


----------



## wendell (Jun 10, 2011)

TRI955 said:


> I'm thinking...:msp_tongue:


 
You need to do a little less thinking and a little more driving.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 11, 2011)

mweba said:


> As if present company is not enough



Well I figure if Mark is willing to make the drive from Indiana I will also make the drive. I figure that is just common courtesy after the Il/IN/WI/MI thread I started went away to Ohio and northern Michigan


----------



## Bill G (Jun 11, 2011)

mweba said:


> Just a bunch of like minded individuals (and Bill G) getting together to shoot the @#$%..............


 
Well I am not sure how exactly to take this but I have an idea.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 11, 2011)

Scratch me in with a pencil. Too far in the future yet to call it for sure, but I've been itching for a saw road trip, and enough of y'all come up here for GTGs that I need to return the favor!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 11, 2011)

Bill G said:


> Well I figure if Mark is willing to make the drive from Indiana I will also make the drive. I figure that is just common courtesy after the Il/IN/WI/MI thread I started went away to Ohio and northern Michigan


 
Mighty nice way to think! 

I'm more then willing to make the drive just hope it all works out at that time is all. Can't say for sure but I will try my hardest. 

Work is killing me right now but hopefully it will work out then. 

I still am with you on hopeing to do a GTG around here.


----------



## mweba (Jun 11, 2011)

Bill G said:


> Well I figure if Mark is willing to make the drive from Indiana I will also make the drive. I figure that is just common courtesy after the Il/IN/WI/MI thread I started went away to Ohio and northern Michigan


 
Was hoping that one stayed close as well. Would like to attend.



Bill G said:


> Well I am not sure how exactly to take this but I have an idea.


 
Just some friendly #$% tossing, that's all. Would be good to see ya again. I'm sure we will be head first in field work also but its about the only time I can host.


----------



## jra1100 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like a winner. I'd appreciate it if you turned the wind down and the heat up though. JR


----------



## longbar (Jun 11, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> Sounds like a winner. I'd appreciate it if you turned the wind down and the heat up though. JR


 
Careful what you wish for. We may get 100 degrees with no breeze:sweat3:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up Mitch. Will put it on the schedule and start stocking up on T-shirts for everyones winter wardrobe!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Jun 12, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks for the heads-up Mitch. Will put it on the schedule and start stocking up on T-shirts for everyones winter wardrobe!!:msp_biggrin:


 
My wife has been sporting the Boyd's outdoor power gravely shirt lately. I told her to stop wearing it, three kids is enough! She didn't get it!?


Any chance for branded sandals?


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that is very funny,Mitch!!! In all honesty I dont think my wife would have gotten it either.Women and men do have the tendency to think along different lines,dont they. Gotta love em!


Ron


----------



## promac850 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, it's possible... 

Wonder if CPR could make it. Carpooling from the land of Yoopers is probably a better idea than just me driving my ass down there. 

You guys would probably like my 'crummy' station wagon. Cops probably wouldn't...  Pull me over for having too many pieces of rust falling off per mile...


----------



## wendell (Jun 12, 2011)

Your parole officer will let you leave the state?









:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 12, 2011)

Supscribe.


----------



## wendell (Jun 12, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Supscribe.


 
Instead of just subscribing, why don't you grab Stumpy and the rest of The Menagerie and head on up!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jun 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> Instead of just subscribing, why don't you grab Stumpy and the rest of The Menagerie and head on up!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I want to see some of the members in this thread, I haven't made my mind up yet. I will say I don't miss many GTGs, so this one is marked on the calendar now.

This GTG is the same weekend as the Doniphan Mo Timberfest.

Google says 9 Hours and 2 minutes for this one. I have done longer drives for GTGs.


----------



## mweba (Jun 12, 2011)

Campers are also welcome for the 7th if that helps anyone out.

Should have some big sticks collected by then


----------



## ancy (Jun 12, 2011)

Can I bow hunt close?


----------



## mweba (Jun 13, 2011)

ancy said:


> Can I bow hunt close?


 
Yes, public hunting at...Big Marsh (16 m), black hawk park (20 m), Hardin county head quarters (25 m) and many other smaller spots. 

Personally, I like Headquarters. Get a deer every year out of that plot.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 13, 2011)

hazmat5760 said:


> So, what goes on at these shindigs?


 
Well normally at the Indiana GTGs there has also been some wife swapping.. Not sure if that is common practice out in Ioways or not.LOL I need to see if I can get my old wife back, this 22 year old is liking to kill me.. Bring my wife back,,.,,,,


----------



## promac850 (Jun 13, 2011)

ericjeeper said:


> Well normally at the Indiana GTGs there has also been some wife swapping.. Not sure if that is common practice out in Ioways or not.LOL I need to see if I can get my old wife back, this 22 year old is liking to kill me.. Bring my wife back,,.,,,,


 
Hmm... sounds like I get a girl to plow and the guy gets stuck with his left hand... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Jun 13, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Hmm... sounds like I get a girl to plow and the guy gets stuck with his left hand... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
And a station wagon for privacy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## longbar (Jun 15, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Hmm... sounds like I get a girl to plow and the guy gets stuck with his left hand... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Whoa Buddy! You at least need to bring a dirty mag. in trade!


----------



## olyman (Jun 15, 2011)

mweba said:


> And a station wagon for privacy:msp_biggrin:


 
wondered,,where you moved to,,,find a use for the carb???


----------



## Bill G (Jun 16, 2011)

I guess I am not "like minded" so I am not sure about the wife swapping. I prefer to keep the one that I made a vow to. You will have to ask her is she feels the same. I would hope so after 7th grade.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bill G said:


> I guess I am not "like minded" so I am not sure about the wife swapping. I prefer to keep the one that I made a vow to. You will have to ask her is she feels the same. I would hope so after 7th grade.


 
Same here my friend!!


----------



## mweba (Jun 16, 2011)

olyman said:


> wondered,,where you moved to,,,find a use for the carb???


 
Nope, not the right one, still sitting on bench at shop in A-town.

Out by Stout on the farm.


----------



## pele55 (Jun 16, 2011)

*iowa gtg*

i am planning on coming down!!! we can car pool up here


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 17, 2011)

pele55 said:


> i am planning on coming down!!! we can car pool up here


 
Who is letting you out of your cage? I have the key to the lock on the gate!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## longbar (Jun 22, 2011)

Wake Up Iowa!!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 23, 2011)

longbar said:


> Wake Up Iowa!!!!!


 
With all the rain they are probably busy treading water!!


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> With all the rain they are probably busy treading water!!


 
Rain is no problem. Just dealing with the snow from up nort is a beotch


----------



## longbar (Jun 23, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> With all the rain they are probably busy treading water!!


 Do you have any Dolmar branded arm floats? Hell I could use some here too!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


mweba said:


> Rain is no problem. Just dealing with the snow from up nort is a beotch


SNOWWW!!!! You should be banned for saying that word


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2011)

longbar said:


> Do you have any Dolmar branded arm floats? Hell I could use some here too!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> SNOWWW!!!! You should be banned for saying that word


 
A good banning would probably serve me well.............be a h ell of alot more productive to be sure.

Man them poor people in the Dakota's, western Iowa and norther Missourri. Couple spots were the river is ten miles wide.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 23, 2011)

mweba said:


> Man them poor people in the Dakota's, western Iowa and norther Missourri. Couple spots were the river is ten miles wide.


 
That's no longer a river... that's a seasonal lake.


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> That's no longer a river... that's a seasonal lake.


 
Hopefully not seasonal, reminds me of 93. 

So what saw are we building for this GTG? I'm a good loser LOL


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 23, 2011)

mweba said:


> So what saw are we building for this GTG? I'm a good loser LOL



I have a 394 to build but that is all that I have that you haven't seen. I know a guy who was passing out Dolmar hats at the last GTG that would like to see a 7900 or 6400 BB build.


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I have a 394 to build but that is all that I have that you haven't seen. I know a guy who was passing out Dolmar hats at the last GTG that would like to see a 7900 or 6400 BB build.


 
BB it is


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bring on the Wild Things Im gonna try to beat Mitch but prolly just end up with a bucket of parts!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Jun 23, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Bring on the Wild Things Im gonna try to beat Mitch but prolly just end up with a bucket of parts!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now I need to find of of those as well


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 23, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Bring on the Wild Things Im gonna try to beat Mitch but prolly just end up with a bucket of parts!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I want to build something that I might use, not some purple, plastic trash heap.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 23, 2011)

A free saw is a helluva lot cheaper than ruining a 150 piston and cyl since I am a rookie at modding.. Gotta learn somewhere ya know!


----------



## longbar (Jun 23, 2011)

mweba said:


> Hopefully not seasonal, reminds me of 93.
> 
> So what saw are we building for this GTG? I'm a good loser LOL



I was just a kid for that and DONT wanna see it as an adult. This rain needs to quit NOWWWWW! I modified your 066 top end alittle and it rips pretty good. Ill get videos up soon!!!



srcarr52 said:


> I have a 394 to build but that is all that I have that you haven't seen. I know a guy who was passing out Dolmar hats at the last GTG that would like to see a 7900 or 6400 BB build.


 the 6400,7900 is a good idea! I need to get to grinding!


Homelite410 said:


> A free saw is a helluva lot cheaper than ruining a 150 piston and cyl since I am a rookie at modding.. Gotta learn somewhere ya know!


 
Dont be skeerd! You got a pro within texting distance:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 23, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Bring on the Wild Things Im gonna try to beat Mitch but prolly just end up with a bucket of parts!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yeah why not? I got one sitting here I need to move to the front of the project shelf.:help:


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2011)

We did not get all that much rain here in 1993. The problem was the rain that fell in the north and of course came down the Mississippi. I live on the Mississippi and I worked on the river for the Corps of Engineers from 1991-1995. The 1993 flood was a heck of an experience. We were told this spring to expect higher levels that 1993. Thankfully that did not occur from snow melt but remember 1993 was a summer flood due to heavy rain. We are fine here on flooding but I know those to the west are in a battle. What is killing us here is the constant light rain. There is no way to mow and bale hay. I should be starting 2nd cutting in 10 days and I will not even have 1st cutting done by then.

Bill


----------



## wendell (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah, '93. I was living in Davenport at the time. I hope to never see another sand bag.


----------



## mweba (Jun 24, 2011)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZIXioecWiJs?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZIXioecWiJs?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## longbar (Jun 24, 2011)

Not cool!! The weather channel says sunshine after next Tues. here so hopefully everyone else gets it too!!! My sump pump needs a break

Heres a vid or your top end Mitch. its pretty impressive (at least I think so) I didnt use a base gasket or sealant so the saw had and air leak for the video. 
[video=youtube;XUBOuCWe56s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUBOuCWe56s[/video]


Soooooo, whats the build gonna be?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2011)

wendell said:


> Ah, '93. I was living in Davenport at the time. I hope to never see another sand bag.


 
Just think 18 years later and they still do not have a flood wall. They do have a levee around the ballpark though. I think someone's priorities are skewed there.

Bill


----------



## mweba (Jun 24, 2011)

longbar said:


> Not cool!! The weather channel says sunshine after next Tues. here so hopefully everyone else gets it too!!! My sump pump needs a break
> 
> Heres a vid or your top end Mitch. its pretty impressive (at least I think so) I didnt use a base gasket or sealant so the saw had and air leak for the video.
> 
> Soooooo, whats the build gonna be?


 
Air leak is right LOL. Hope she didn't get to hot. What was the squish without gasket?


----------



## longbar (Jun 24, 2011)

mweba said:


> Air leak is right LOL. Hope she didn't get to hot. What was the squish without gasket?


 
Took the top off after the vid and everything looked fine. The squish was 9 thou. which I know is WAY to small but I wanted to see how it would run. I have since put the gasket back on.

My vote for the buildoff if you have one is........drumroll........more......more.......... the 7900, husky 350, homlite 410, stihl 440


----------



## promac850 (Jun 24, 2011)

longbar said:


> Took the top off after the vid and everything looked fine. The squish was 9 thou. which I know is WAY to small but I wanted to see how it would run. I have since put the gasket back on.
> 
> My vote for the buildoff if you have one is........drumroll........more......more.......... the 7900, husky 350, homlite 410, stihl 440


 
Well that sucks, I had a 350 until I traded it for a Pioneer. It was ported by me, and from what its new owner says, it really rips and snorts. Nice and deep sound too, since the muffler was modded, by me also...

Pioneer NU-17's anyone? 

I say it should be in cc classes. Say, a 50cc class (+-4cc) 60cc (+-4cc) 70cc (+-4cc) etc.

I'd be in the 60 and 80 cc classes, and 103+ if I am lucky enough to get everything I need to slap that 790 back together.

(is anyone from Michigan gonna attend this event?)


----------



## longbar (Jun 24, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Well that sucks, *I had a 350 until I traded it for a Pioneer*. It was ported by me, and from what its new owner says, it really rips and snorts. Nice and deep sound too, since the muffler was modded, by me also...
> 
> Pioneer NU-17's anyone?
> 
> ...


 
Trade him back!!! The best part of them is they are cheap and seem to respond fairly well to modding.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## longbar (Jun 26, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm in.


 
Yeah buddy!!! Its a party now!


----------



## mitch95100 (Jun 26, 2011)

mweba said:


> And a station wagon for privacy:msp_biggrin:


 
NO it would fall apart from the rocking:msp_w00t:


----------



## mitch95100 (Jun 26, 2011)

Parkersburg??? Is their any trees left to practice and mess around with??lol
I dont know if im old enough to come..................
Might be able to make it if i dont have something planned.
id bring my 066 and the 510


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 26, 2011)

10/08/2011, on the calendar. I'll bring a couple saws.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jun 27, 2011)

Suppose I could enter my $2 Stihl 046 in the saw build off. 







It's all torn apart, got almost everything to put the case back together, just need new crank berings...but the cooling fan motor on the 4-wheeler crappped out and now the lawnmower needs a new hydrostat belt. Yippie!!!


----------



## promac850 (Jun 27, 2011)

longbar said:


> Trade him back!!! The best part of them is they are cheap and seem to respond fairly well to modding.


 
Don't worry, I'll have another one after the Pioneer is done, and when money permits.

I'm thinking what I'm going to do for a job while I'm 'off' from work (part time, I work full days until there are not enough projects to keep us all busy, then I'm on call) is buy saws off of CL, fix them, and sell most of them...

Might do the same with lawn mowers, etc.


----------



## xrayman (Jun 28, 2011)

cool going to have to try to make this one. So far the weekend is open. No bull rides that weekend so far. All I need is the waterfowl dates then I'll be 100% sure


----------



## grandpatractor (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm in too! Am I like minded or like BillG? LOL


----------



## Bill G (Jul 3, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm in too! Am I like minded or like BillG? LOL



I am not sure where my mind is. I simply like the old vintage mag/alum. I am looking at getting a show back together. It will be just old saws and it will be down in the IA/IL/MO corner.

Bill


----------



## heimannm (Jul 3, 2011)

I will try to be available...lot's of old saws to get out for a bit of exercise.

Mark


----------



## grandpatractor (Jul 3, 2011)

Bill G said:


> I am not sure where my mind is. I simply like the old vintage mag/alum. I am looking at getting a show back together. It will be just old saws and it will be down in the IA/IL/MO corner.
> 
> Bill


 
I'm just teasing ya Bill. I have a few of the old ones too. ( I just don't tell very many people about them).


----------



## Bill G (Jul 4, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm just teasing ya Bill. I have a few of the old ones too. ( I just don't tell very many people about them).


 
The old ones are the best.

Bill


----------



## olyman (Jul 4, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I will try to be available...lot's of old saws to get out for a bit of exercise.
> 
> Mark


 
ever get the oly running??


----------



## olyman (Jul 4, 2011)

Bill G said:


> The old ones are the best.
> 
> Bill


 
in some ways,,but not weight wise................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Jul 6, 2011)

:yoyo::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## heimannm (Jul 6, 2011)

*Olympyk 251*

I look at it about once a week, but other project have taken precedence with what time I have available.

Mark


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 6, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I look at it about once a week, but other project have taken precedence with what time I have available.
> 
> Mark


 
I have an Olympik 251 and a 256. They have troubles holding onto their rope pull ropes. Especially at GTG's.


----------



## hazmat5760 (Jul 8, 2011)

A tad off topic, but is there anyone near Coralville that would be willing to teach me how to fall trees? I've got a lead on some trees that the co-worker wants cut down, but I'm not very experienced with that.

Thanks!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 8, 2011)

hazmat5760 said:


> A tad off topic, but is there anyone near Coralville that would be willing to teach me how to fall trees? I've got a lead on some trees that the co-worker wants cut down, but I'm not very experienced with that.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I'm in Coralville. I could show you the basics as long as we are far away from anything we can destroy. PM me and we'll hash it out.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I have an Olympik 251 and a 256. They have troubles holding onto their rope pull ropes. Especially at GTG's.


 
I went down to Rutledge MO today and a Olympik was about all I found.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Jul 9, 2011)

hazmat5760 said:


> A tad off topic, but is there anyone near Coralville that would be willing to teach me how to fall trees? I've got a lead on some trees that the co-worker wants cut down, but I'm not very experienced with that.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I was out there last week at Cline's after a mower and I will be through there again in a couple days.

Bill


----------



## hazmat5760 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Feelings of inadequacy./*

Just got of the phone with srcarr. His list of saws is making me feel less than manly at the moment. 

In my defense, last year was my first ownership of saws and they were all free. Three 42cc craftsman from friend of my wife who died.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 10, 2011)

hazmat5760 said:


> Just got of the phone with srcarr. His list of saws is making me feel less than manly at the moment.
> 
> In my defense, last year was my first ownership of saws and they were all free. Three 42cc craftsman from friend of my wife who died.


 
We've all had humble beginnings. My first saw was a Poulan S25CVA. Nice saw are around, just keep you eyes open.


----------



## hazmat5760 (Jul 10, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> We've all had humble beginnings. My first saw was a Poulan S25CVA. Nice saw are around, just keep you eyes open.


 
That's why I snagged that old school Super xl auto.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 10, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> We've all had humble beginnings. My first saw was a Poulan S25CVA. Nice saw are around, just keep you eyes open.


 
Maybe humble by todays standards, but that was my first saw way, way back then as well. At that time it was a great start. 

I still have this GTG on my wish list, and I'll try my best to make it. I can bring a nice little S25CVA for you to run for old times sake if you want.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 10, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Maybe humble by todays standards, but that was my first saw way, way back then as well. At that time it was a great start.
> 
> I still have this GTG on my wish list, and I'll try my best to make it. I can bring a nice little S25CVA for you to run for old times sake if you want.


 
I still have it. It runs great but it needs the front AV mount. I think I'll probably end up making or modifying one to fit. I have a ported S25DA that I use for work climbing work. I love them because they are tough and you can snatch one off eBay for $50, so if you happen to drop it... you don't feel too bad.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 11, 2011)

hazmat5760 said:


> Just got of the phone with srcarr. His list of saws is making me feel less than manly at the moment.
> 
> In my defense, last year was my first ownership of saws and they were all free. Three 42cc craftsman from friend of my wife who died.



Size
Quality
Quanity
Cuteness

The list goes on. There is no measure on a person's collection. It is a personal preference hence a personal collection. Anyone who values there collection on one factor is simply not a collector.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 11, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I still have it. It runs great but it needs the front AV mount. I think I'll probably end up making or modifying one to fit. I have a ported S25DA that I use for work climbing work. I love them because they are tough and you can snatch one off eBay for $50, so if you happen to drop it... you don't feel too bad.


 
As with all old saws rubber parts fail and are getting hard to find. I have had some ideas on fixing those upper mounts but have not done anything that way yet. 

Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 11, 2011)

*Storm*

Mitch,just wondering how things are up your way after the storm and high winds this morning. Not too much damage,hopefully. We have some trees down,but nothing close to buildings and all houses around us are o.k. Some places just to our north really got torn up. I'll probably be going to help a friend of mine by Tama tomorrow after work. I dont really like to run the saws in this heat like I do in cooler temps but thats the way it is sometimes.


Ron


----------



## heimannm (Jul 11, 2011)

No realy damage up this way.

I spent most of the day near Dysart helping some friends, unbelievable damage up that way.

While I didn't take it with me today, I do have the 3-10 running quite nicely these days...

Mark


----------



## mweba (Jul 11, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> Mitch,just wondering how things are up your way after the storm and high winds this morning. Not too much damage,hopefully. We have some trees down,but nothing close to buildings and all houses around us are o.k. Some places just to our north really got torn up. I'll probably be going to help a friend of mine by Tama tomorrow after work. I dont really like to run the saws in this heat like I do in cooler temps but thats the way it is sometimes.
> 
> 
> Ron


 
Ron, As Mark stated, no real damage up here. The wind did wake me for a bit though. If you guys need a hand down south, let me know. Need to make a delivery down that way sometime, just been busy.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to hear from you guys. Mark,maybe you could bring the 3-10 to a GTG , I would love to run Grandpa's old saw! Got a lot of cleanup done yesterday and ,of course, will continue for awhile in some form or another. A lot of folks still out of elect. and not much can be done to help out there. Thanks for the offer , Mitch!


Ron


----------



## hazmat5760 (Jul 12, 2011)

If you can help out in Vinton, they need people bad. The have chippers and shredders, but nobody to run them. Just call 211 to volunteer. I'd be there but I get to work these next 6 days straight.:msp_mad:


----------



## xrayman (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm from just north of marshalltown. we got slammed. i got lucky and just lost siding off the garage, but if i was a mile south the barn and all my buildings would be gone. I did score 6 truck loads of locust today and probably another 10 more to go and that's just one yard. gonna be a fun next couple weeks!!!


----------



## longbar (Jul 13, 2011)

It looks like all week there are chances of severe storms!!!


----------



## xrayman (Jul 13, 2011)

yupp and hot humid weather YUCK!! looks like i'll take the weekend off


----------



## Bill G (Jul 13, 2011)

hazmat5760 said:


> If you can help out in Vinton, they need people bad. The have chippers and shredders, but nobody to run them. Just call 211 to volunteer. I'd be there but I get to work these next 6 days straight.:msp_mad:


 
I have a 16" Asplundh down here if anyone wants it. Just hook and go. I ask you do return it somnetime though


----------



## redlinefever (Jul 14, 2011)

Try to make it but can't make any promises


----------



## grandpatractor (Jul 14, 2011)

redlinefever said:


> Try to make it but can't make any promises


 We'll try to bring some cheese!!


----------



## Bill G (Jul 15, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> We'll try to bring some cheese!!



At the price of milk right now that may be worth gold by Fall DA?? Dairy guys:msp_biggrin: Us southerners with old beef cows are starving.

Bill


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2011)

Some illusive 372 parts are on there way for the rat rod


How's the ankle, JD? Done any grinding on that HD engine yet?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jul 22, 2011)

mweba said:


> Some illusive 372 parts are on there way for the rat rod
> 
> 
> How's the ankle, JD? Done any grinding on that HD engine yet?


 
Doing fine! Has a bit of swelling yet but doesn't hurt anymore. Salvage place came and picked up the bike. Be picking up my new one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 22, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Doing fine! Has a bit of swelling yet but doesn't hurt anymore. Salvage place came and picked up the bike. Be picking up my new one in a couple of weeks.


 
I still think we should have taken the cycle thru the hayfield or around the motocross track a few times before the tow truck hauled it away!


----------



## mweba (Jul 29, 2011)

Homelite 410 and I were discussing a Poulan Sd/micro/branded equivalent build off. I have a pile of these and would assume many other members do as well. I do know Scarr already has a built runner so a standard has been set LOL.


How's the crop looking Bill? Good here, missed the flooding so far.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Homelite 410 and I were discussing a Poulan Sd/micro/branded equivalent build off. I have a pile of these and would assume many other members do as well. I do know Scarr already has a built runner so a standard has been set LOL.
> 
> 
> How's the crop looking Bill? Good here, missed the flooding so far.


 
My ported S25DA's cylinder is flaking and it's loosing compression.... but never fear I just bought 3 more S25 (the 38cc versions... not the micros).

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/177412.htm#post3074666

I've been doing a bit of climbing lately and these things are great for that.


----------



## mweba (Jul 29, 2011)

Good people over there. Them Poulan are addictive.


----------



## longbar (Jul 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Homelite 410 and I were discussing a Poulan Sd/micro/branded equivalent build off. I have a pile of these and would assume many other members do as well. I do know Scarr already has a built runner so a standard has been set LOL.
> 
> 
> How's the crop looking Bill? Good here, missed the flooding so far.


 
CRAP! You pick the one saw I dont have!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 29, 2011)

longbar said:


> CRAP! You pick the one saw I dont have!!


 
There was supposed to be a Dolkita build off as well but I'm yet to find a carcass to start with.


----------



## mweba (Jul 29, 2011)

longbar said:


> CRAP! You pick the one saw I dont have!!


 
I can send ya a few:hmm3grin2orange:



srcarr52 said:


> There was supposed to be a Dolkita build off as well but I'm yet to find a carcass to start with.


 
Start with a new one. Then there will be no excuses:msp_w00t:

May know a guy that has several if you are up for a road trip


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> I can send ya a few:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Drove 80 miles one way for those two poulans. I'm up for a road trip.


----------



## longbar (Jul 30, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> There was supposed to be a Dolkita build off as well but I'm yet to find a carcass to start with.



Is this a go? I havent seen many carcasses of these either!



mweba said:


> I can send ya a few:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sure Ill take one as long as you promise to take it back after the build off!:msp_tongue:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jul 30, 2011)

longbar said:


> Sure Ill take one as long as you promise to take it back after the build off!:msp_tongue:


 
I warning you. You'll want to keep it when your done.


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2011)

Eric Copsey was in charge of the Dolkita build off but not sure what is happening since his recent health scare.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 31, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Doing fine! Has a bit of swelling yet but doesn't hurt anymore. Salvage place came and picked up the bike. Be picking up my new one in a couple of weeks.



Dang JD,,, You gonna be OK???? I hadn't heard you had a mishaap???? what gives dude??? You didnt have that young un with ya did ya???


----------



## longbar (Jul 31, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I warning you. You'll want to keep it when your done.


 
In that case I DONT want one!!! OK maybe I do just alittle.

Is this the official build off saw then?????


----------



## Bill G (Aug 15, 2011)

So is October 8th still the date. I want to make sure and not be wrong as some say I am not "like minded" 

Bill


----------



## mweba (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes sir, its a go.


----------



## mweba (Aug 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> Yes sir, its a go.


 
Short conversation with the local Stihl dealer today. Sounds like a couple large sticks may make there way here along with a trailer with some demo saws. 

Husky dealer has also showed some interest but nothing set in stone. Now if a Dolmar dealer makes an appearance..........maybe with some designer sandals, we will have all the bases covered.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 21, 2011)

mweba said:


> Short conversation with the local Stihl dealer today. Sounds like a couple large sticks may make there way here along with a trailer with some demo saws.
> 
> Husky dealer has also showed some interest but nothing set in stone. Now if a Dolmar dealer makes an appearance..........maybe with some designer sandals, we will have all the bases covered.


 
Do I have to tie the tennis shoes, again? Don't think I have since the last time I was in Iowa running saws.

Haven't run many saws though, either.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 21, 2011)

mweba said:


> Short conversation with the local Stihl dealer today. Sounds like a couple large sticks may make there way here along with a trailer with some demo saws.
> 
> Husky dealer has also showed some interest but nothing set in stone. Now if a Dolmar dealer makes an appearance..........maybe with some designer sandals, we will have all the bases covered.


 
Are you looking for an Official dealer-Or will any old hack from Sconnie do?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 21, 2011)

mweba said:


> Yes sir, its a go.


 
Its still on my calander as a try my best to do, but I still cannot make any definate promise yet... 

I sure want to though.


----------



## mweba (Aug 21, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Are you looking for an Official dealer-Or will any old hack from Sconnie do?


 
We'll let any one in here :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Aug 21, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Its still on my calander as a try my best to do, but I still cannot make any definate promise yet...
> 
> I sure want to though.


 
Not that I would try to bribe.......but I have a roof top carrier we could fill for your return ride home. All the mini's, micros and mac titans you can handle 


After todays progress, I'm more confident that the new shop will be "complete" by the GTG date. Things are coming together nicely and I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## mweba (Aug 31, 2011)

Got the cut area cleaned up a little today. Rolled my big fire ring into place and fitted a cooking grate to it for open coal cooking. All in all things are coming together.

Anyone into catching some timed runs? Some cants have been offered for the event.


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 31, 2011)

mweba said:


> Got the cut area cleaned up a little today. Rolled my big fire ring into place and fitted a cooking grate to it for open coal cooking. All in all things are coming together.
> 
> Anyone into catching some timed runs? Some cants have been offered for the event.


 
I just got a new stopwatch tonight!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redlinefever (Sep 7, 2011)

Going to try and make this one but no promises!!! Got a 66 torn down on the bench should be good anybody no if a OEM ring will work in a 288 meteror piston?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 7, 2011)

Well far as I know, I will be going to a GTG on the 8th. In Ohio. 

Seems the Poulan GTG that was postponed will be then. Its closer, it is the Poulan GTG and I'm that kinda guy. :msp_smile:


----------



## wendell (Sep 7, 2011)

C'mon, it's in your backyard. You gotta make it.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 7, 2011)

wendell said:


> C'mon, it's in your backyard. You gotta make it.


 
Oh trust me, I want to but my back yard is not quite that big. :msp_smile:


----------



## wendell (Sep 7, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Oh trust me, I want to but my back yard is not quite that big. :msp_smile:


 
Sorry, Mark, that's the trouble with not quoting the thread you are responding to. It is in Ryan's backyard, definitely not yours.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Mitch, I haven't been able to get through on your cell phone, please PM me or give me a call if the number has changed.

I have an 8' long 22" diameter red cedar long in the trailer, and a 48" mower deck in my little garage I'd like to deliver some time, sooner is better for me. I will be available evenings or Saturday this week, out of the country again next week.

We can make a cant from the cedar, or just leave it as is for some rapid cutting with 24" and longer bars.

Mark


----------



## wendell (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, his number has changed but he seemed to have forgotten to tell anyone.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 7, 2011)

wendell said:


> Yes, his number has changed but he seemed to have forgotten to tell anyone.


 
Calm down, maybe the CIA doesn't want him handing it out to just any ya hoo.


----------



## wendell (Sep 7, 2011)

I would think Witness Protection is more likely.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 8, 2011)

wendell said:


> I would think Witness Protection is more likely.


 
If I could be protected by Mary McCormick, I may join up too.


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2011)

wendell said:


> Yes, his number has changed but he seemed to have forgotten to tell anyone.


 
Now Wendell, I believe you have my number as do MANY other members:hmm3grin2orange:. The CIA has no interest in me.....I'm just a wrench puller in the middle of a corn field.

Mark PM sent. My previous carrier had no reception at my new location so an upgrade was necessary.


ModifiedMark, wouldn't you like to dip your toes in something new?:msp_biggrin: You will always be surrounded by the Poulans'.....Don't get the chance to be surrounded by a bunch of yahoooos like us very often.


----------



## wendell (Sep 8, 2011)

mweba said:


> Now Wendell, I believe you have my number as do MANY other members:hmm3grin2orange:.


 
I do, after I PM'd you to find out what it was after I tried to reach you on your old one for a week. :wink2:


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2011)

wendell said:


> I do, after I PM'd you to find out what it was after I tried to reach you on your old one for a week. :wink2:


 
Thanks for not givin up on me buddy:msp_biggrin:

Hoffa, Hendrix and I will be chillin, sipping on whiskey when you arrive on the seventh.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 9, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well far as I know, I will be going to a GTG on the 8th. In Ohio.
> 
> Seems the Poulan GTG that was postponed will be then. Its closer, it is the Poulan GTG and I'm that kinda guy. :msp_smile:


 
Come on you weanie you need to explore west on the Mississippi


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 9, 2011)

mweba said:


> Thanks for not givin up on me buddy:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hoffa, Hendrix and I will be chillin, sipping on whiskey when you arrive on the seventh.


 
I was kinda hoping Elvis would be there, baby.


----------



## redlinefever (Sep 9, 2011)

I will try wendall work is ramping up like crazy busy than a one legged man at a a$$ kicking contest


----------



## wendell (Sep 9, 2011)

redlinefever said:


> I will try wendall work is ramping up like crazy busy than a one legged man at a a$$ kicking contest


 
I hope you can make it. It will be good to see you again.


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 10, 2011)

I am hoping to make an apearance again this year. Had a real good time last year.


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 19, 2011)

time for a bump. 

I think I found wi50 lastest test run.




<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FsaUpnkFnzM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mweba (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes due for a bump. Have been busy getting parts rounded up for people in need and getting the cut site ready. 

Visited with the local Stihl dealer again today. He is dropping off a couple sticks to cut on in the next week. Also in the works, a distributor rep may be attending. This rep works for the areas Dolmar warehouse distributor. Hopefully he will make it.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 19, 2011)

mweba said:


> Yes due for a bump. Have been busy getting parts rounded up for people in need and getting the cut site ready.
> 
> Visited with the local Stihl dealer again today. He is dropping off a couple sticks to cut on in the next week. Also in the works, a distributor rep may be attending. This rep works for the areas Dolmar warehouse distributor. Hopefully he will make it.


 
You get the rep and we'll bring the saws!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BugaBoots (Sep 20, 2011)

*Can i Join?*

If you guys dont mind a green horn coming down and joining for a day or so. I would love to check things out and maby learn a few things from some guys that actually know a thing or 2 about cutting. That and i got some problems with my 2083 that my dealer just keeps messing up, bogging when it hits the wood and will flat stop the chain sometimes.


----------



## mweba (Sep 20, 2011)

More than welcome Buga. Also if you know someone that has a clue how to properly cut firewood.....please invite them as we have no idea what we are doing! I can teach you how to eat a brat and stare at a broken saw if ya want.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> More than welcome Buga. Also if you know someone that has a clue how to properly cut firewood.....please invite them as we have no idea what we are doing! I can teach you how to eat a brat and stare at a broken saw if ya want.


 
Yeah, Mitch, you know more than that. I seen you eat string cheese once too. And you have more than broken saws to stare at. A couple that run pretty dern good, unless you traded them for marshmellowes or something.


----------



## mweba (Sep 20, 2011)

I likes me some mellows

Mellons too


rep bomb


----------



## BugaBoots (Sep 20, 2011)

Guess ill just have to put it up on the callender then. Hope to have the 2083 in top running condition by then.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll bring an Olympyk or two again so you all can watch me pull the rope pull out of one for the 3rd GTG in a row. Darn stubborn Italians.

Did everyone mod a Poulan S25 to race?


----------



## mweba (Sep 20, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring an Olympyk or two again so you all can watch me pull the rope pull out of one for the 3rd GTG in a row. Darn stubborn Italians.
> 
> Did everyone mod a Poulan S25 to race?


 
Doing mine tonight. I got a secret weapon up my sleeve also..........the power sharpe!


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> Doing mine tonight. I got a secret weapon up my sleeve also..........the power sharpe!


 
No wonder you love the mellows.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> Doing mine tonight. I got a secret weapon up my sleeve also..........the power sharpe!


 
3/8 lo-pro for me. Some came with 1/4.


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 20, 2011)

oh man. I thought i was the only one with a power sharp secret wepon on my poulan. Anyone have a spare handle for the poulan XXV. My neighbor saw my saw and we need a top handle for his.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 20, 2011)

*Is Eastern Nebraska Included?*

I'd love to attend, but OP said Iowa only. Does that leave me out? I taught at the University of Iowa in Iowa City. Just wondering... 

Love to be there. Please advise.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

Its only Iowa, unless you are scared of combines, come on over.
Living in Nebraska, I doubt you are.


----------



## mweba (Sep 20, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> I'd love to attend, but OP said Iowa only. Does that leave me out? I taught at the University of Iowa in Iowa City. Just wondering...
> 
> Love to be there. Please advise.


 
I'll let Nebraska slide but don't let on to the gentlemen up in Wisconsin:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba (Sep 20, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring an Olympyk or two again so you all can watch me pull the rope pull out of one for the 3rd GTG in a row. Darn stubborn Italians.
> 
> Did everyone mod a Poulan S25 to race?


 
Mine is not an S can I still play?


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> Mine is not an S can I still play?


 
I think you are the judge and jury there, Mitch.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> I'll let Nebraska slide but don't let on to the gentlemen up in Wisconsin:msp_sneaky:


The Huskers will do their best, but those Badgers are really tough this year. October 8 is still on? If it's less than 300 mi from Omaha, I have a feeling I may have to crash this one and bring a competition saw. 


Should I bring a load of cottonwood in for roasting hotdogs and weenies?


----------



## heimannm (Sep 20, 2011)

No need to bring any cottonwood along, but you may have to take a load of large cottonweed cookies home with you...

Mark


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 20, 2011)

mweba said:


> I'll let Nebraska slide but don't let on to the gentlemen up in Wisconsin:msp_sneaky:


 
A week will have passed after the Badger-Husker football game-But we will still be celebrating a SCONNIE VICTORY!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 20, 2011)

*Thread Hijack*

Any Northern brothers looking for a pre-GTG workout, we will be working the woodpile for Interfaith Denny on Sunday Oct 2nd. Lots of wood to cut and split, all for a good cause!


----------



## wendell (Sep 20, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Should I bring a load of cottonwood in for roasting hotdogs and weenies?


 
That is disgusting. As bad as cottonwood stinks I can't imagine how bad food cooked over it would be.

And yes, please come. It is a good bunch of guys. While you're at it, why don't you grab Sprintcar? He needs to get out of the house.


----------



## wendell (Sep 20, 2011)

Boyd!!!

Would you please bring that Dolmar bar guard with you?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 21, 2011)

95% sure I'll be able to get down to this one at this point, only one small hangup to be ironed out yet. Therefore, time for a few smartazz comments!



mweba said:


> More than welcome Buga. Also if you know someone that has a clue how to properly cut firewood.....please invite them as we have no idea what we are doing! I can teach you how to eat a brat and stare at a broken saw if ya want.



I've been told most people like their wood cut more than an inch wide, but who wants to lift those heavy pieces?



srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring an Olympyk or two again so you all can watch me pull the rope pull out of one for the 3rd GTG in a row. Darn stubborn Italians.
> 
> Did everyone mod a Poulan S25 to race?



Will have at least one Italian of my own along, still on the factory rope as far as I know.

You mean I gotta find a Poulan too? *Time to check C/L



mweba said:


> I'll let Nebraska slide but don't let on to the gentlemen up in Wisconsin:msp_sneaky:



Hey now, keep it up and we'll load up on Minnesotans on the way down. No one really wants that do they? :sword:



Wood Doctor said:


> The Huskers will do their best, but those Badgers are really tough this year. October 8 is still on? If it's less than 300 mi from Omaha, I have a feeling I may have to crash this one and bring a competition saw.
> 
> 
> Should I bring a load of cottonwood in for roasting hotdogs and weenies?



Looks like you're in, Doc. Google maps says 250 from Omaha to Parkersburg.



WetGunPowder said:


> Any Northern brothers looking for a pre-GTG workout, we will be working the woodpile for Interfaith Denny on Sunday Oct 2nd. Lots of wood to cut and split, all for a good cause!


 
Hey, get your own thread! (Seriously, I can probably make it. At Denny's again?)


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 22, 2011)

Where the heck were all the Iowegians today? Test plot day at the local seed dealer? John Deere self propelled manure spreader intro? Did the Iowa State Forest fall over?


----------



## BugaBoots (Sep 22, 2011)

They all died in a bloody battle, Us minnesotans pulled the pins on the gernades and threw them back since we didnt want em, lol.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

Now I have to make it for sure. Sounds like someone is getting a NEW SAW that day!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Sep 22, 2011)

It could be two if someone would make up their mind


----------



## wendell (Sep 22, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Now I have to make it for sure. Sounds like someone is getting a NEW SAW that day!:msp_biggrin:


 
Did you notice my post above?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/174126-2.htm#post3167381

Wait, what?!? Who's getting a new saw?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 22, 2011)

wendell said:


> Did you notice my post above?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/174126-2.htm#post3167381
> 
> Wait, what?!? Who's getting a new saw?


I may have a new one to drag along. Either a vintage Stihl 084 or an MS 650. They look like big brothers to my MS 361 that's looking for a larger family. Is either one of these bigger beasts a candidate for the GTG?

If you haven't guessed yet, looks like the Wood Doc is in. Parkersburg, IA is close enough for me. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

wendell said:


> Did you notice my post above?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/174126-2.htm#post3167381
> 
> Wait, what?!? Who's getting a new saw?


 
Can't tell ya. It's a SECRET!!:taped:


----------



## wendell (Sep 22, 2011)

Fine, be that way.

Still waiting for you to acknowledge you will bring the Dolmar bar guard. :msp_mellow:


----------



## mweba (Sep 22, 2011)

SXXV Big Bore?




Super XXV Big Bore by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

wendell said:


> Fine, be that way.
> 
> Still waiting for you to acknowledge you will bring the Dolmar bar guard. :msp_mellow:


 
Yes Grasshopper....The bar cover will be in attendance also.....


----------



## mweba (Sep 22, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> I may have a new one to drag along. Either a vintage Stihl 084 or an MS 650. They look like big brothers to my MS 361 that's looking for a larger family. Is either one of these bigger beasts a candidate for the GTG?
> 
> If you haven't guessed yet, looks like the Wood Doc is in. Parkersburg, IA is close enough for me. :msp_thumbup:


 
Its not a bad drive. Takes me four hours fifteen minutes to get to the Zoo.


----------



## pele55 (Sep 22, 2011)

wendell said:


> Fine, be that way.
> 
> Still waiting for you to acknowledge you will bring the Dolmar bar guard. :msp_mellow:


 
your bar cover almost got burned up today.. it was still in a box...whoops


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

pele55 said:


> your bar cover almost got burned up today.. it was still in a box...whoops


 
We can tell Larry A. that we gave him yours


----------



## wendell (Sep 22, 2011)

Does that get me a discount? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 22, 2011)

wendell said:


> Does that get me a discount? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
How about a free ticket to a BADGER football game?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (Sep 22, 2011)

Yup, that'll work. 

I was just wondering how bad Pele had melted it.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 22, 2011)

hey mitch,tried to call you a couple times ,but as i see your #has changed.no matter ,ronaldo and i will be there. i am having surgery on sept 29th so i will be a bystander this time. see ya all on the 8th!


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sure we can bring some full wrap handles for 6400-7900 along if anyone is looking for some.


----------



## wendell (Sep 22, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I'm sure we can bring some full wrap handles for 6400-7900 along if anyone is looking for some.


 
Hmmmm


----------



## Modifiedmark (Sep 22, 2011)

mweba said:


> SXXV Big Bore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mitch, they came in either 2.1 or 2.3 displacements. 

The 2.3's were the "S"25's while the 2.1's were just 25's.


----------



## pele55 (Sep 23, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> We can tell Larry A. that we gave him yours


 
i speaka no english!!!


----------



## mweba (Sep 24, 2011)

Josh (Heimanm's son) mentioned wanting to give me a hand with the cut site and made it over today. We organized a bit and both fell a tree for you to nibble on. Josh's went with out incident but I had to open my mouth....."I've never hung a tree before". Well there is first for everything lol. 

Cut site is coming along well but the night was cut short by my youngest daughters second trip to the er in as many months (couple three stitches this time).


Will add pics later if this site decides not to error out and work properly.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 24, 2011)

mweba said:


> Josh (Heimanm's son) mentioned wanting to give me a hand with the cut site and made it over today. We organized a bit and both fell a tree for you to nibble on. Josh's went with out incident but I had to open my mouth....."I've never hung a tree before". Well there is first for everything lol.
> 
> Cut site is coming along well but the night was cut short by my youngest daughters second trip to the er in as many months (couple three stitches this time).
> 
> ...


 
Hope shes Ok Mitch, they do seem to come in bunches.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 25, 2011)

mweba said:


> SXXV Big Bore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Modifiedmark said:


> Mitch, they came in either 2.1 or 2.3 displacements.
> 
> The 2.3's were the "S"25's while the 2.1's were just 25's.



To my eyes, you've got a 25/2.1 P/C on the left and an S25/2.3 P/C on the right Mitch. If the wristpin and rod are the same, I don't see why you couldn't put the larger bore P/C on the crankase formerly occupied by the smaller bore parts. Hey Mark..............not to derail this thread...but did Poulan ever make a non-super (meaning 2.1ci/34cc) 25 series CVA saw?



mweba said:


> Josh (Heimanm's son) mentioned wanting to give me a hand with the cut site and made it over today. We organized a bit and both fell a tree for you to nibble on. Josh's went with out incident but I had to open my mouth....."I've never hung a tree before". Well there is first for everything lol.
> 
> Cut site is coming along well but the night was cut short by my youngest daughters second trip to the er in as many months (couple three stitches this time).
> 
> Will add pics later if this site decides not to error out and work properly.


 
Hoping and praying your daughter recovers quickly Mitch.


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

Stop hijackin' our thread, you West Coast whatever you are!












:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 25, 2011)

wendell said:


> Stop hijackin' our thread, you West Coast whatever you are!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mweba (Sep 25, 2011)

Pics decided to load this morning.

Thanks, Aaron. She broke mothers coffee cut and cut her finger pretty good. She is tough and does not seam to mind lol.


----------



## Cornfed (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm betting I might even be able to come. The corn is still too wet and the beans are still too green. 

Have you found my chain brake for the 266 yet?


----------



## mweba (Sep 25, 2011)

Cornfed said:


> I'm betting I might even be able to come. The corn is still too wet and the beans are still too green.
> 
> Have you found my chain brake for the 266 yet?


 
No but I did get through some storage stuff from the move. Found your fathers 250C lol. It is ready to go.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Mitch, I saw the photo's of those two young boys cutting wood above and have to ask, you fellows visit the same barber?

Mark


----------



## wampum (Sep 25, 2011)

I am going to move your thread to a sticky on the sticky page. Your GTG looks like it is only a couple of weeks away. If For some reason you do not want it a sticky PM me and I will unstick it.Dave


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, we've hit the Big Time!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 25, 2011)

*Can We Deliver?*



wendell said:


> Wow, we've hit the Big Time!


Now all we have to do is deliver. The monkey is on our backs. :msp_wink:

Say, how about 3 cookie cutting levels: Lightweight, (under 50 cc), Middleweight (50 to 90 cc) and Heavyweight (over 90 cc). One pass through, straight down. Each bigger class cuts a bigger dia. log. I volunteer to bring the prizes, subject to host approval. All we need is a stopwatch.

Just brainstorming. WDYT?


----------



## mweba (Sep 25, 2011)

We will have plenty of wood to do it. All up to the attendees.

If you would like....ask Wendel for his address so you can ship the prizes straight to him.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 25, 2011)

mweba said:


> We will have plenty of wood to do it. All up to the attendees.
> 
> If you would like....ask Wendel for his address so you can ship the prizes straight to him.


 
DISliked. Wendell is unavailable for comment, at least til after Faith is done singing.


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

Faith is done.

I think that is an excellent idea! 

46-55, 56-65, 56-75 and 76+?

That way somebody could win the 56-65 class. :msp_smile:

Anybody available to mill up some cants?


----------



## mweba (Sep 25, 2011)

wendell said:


> Faith is done.
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea!
> 
> ...


 
Well that does it! If I can't win something, I'm not showing!








Keys are in the skid loader gentlemen.


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

mweba said:


> Well that does it! If I can't win something, I'm not showing!
> 
> 
> Keys are in the skid loader gentlemen.


 
You want to borrow my 7901?


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 25, 2011)

wendell said:


> Faith is done.
> 
> I think that is an excellent idea!
> 
> ...


 
I'll bring my cs mill and try to get there early to make some cants.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 27, 2011)

*Hmmm...*

... This is starting to get interesting. Just change the lightweight class to any saw under 55 cc. Other than that, it looks OK to me as long as it's not too complicated and require too many logs. I'll send some PM's to the host to work out the details.

This really could be fun. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 27, 2011)

Who cares about chainsaws & racing???????? I'm getting THIRSTY!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 27, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Who cares about chainsaws & racing???????? I'm getting THIRSTY!!!!!!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Anyone else running in the unlimited/alcohol class?????


----------



## mweba (Sep 27, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Anyone else running in the unlimited/alcohol class?????


 
He ll Id fall of the wagon for that race!


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll bring my cs mill and try to get there early to make some cants.




I would really like to see a chainsaw mill in action. So yes please bring this Ohh and I hope to be there as well. 

Is there an address of this local? It here it is not far from Dike a little birdy told me so. I don't want to to read through all this thread to find it:bang:

I guess I am going to have to get my oiling problem on the SP125 figured out quickly as that is really the only thing I have to bring as at the last GTG it was in a box

It manaully oils just not auto and I have yet to take it apart:msp_mad:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 28, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Anyone else running in the unlimited/alcohol class?????


 
You know you won't be the only one from Sconnie......:msp_scared:


----------



## mweba (Sep 28, 2011)

27492 120th st parkersburg 50665


----------



## kyle1! (Sep 29, 2011)

*cedar logs*

If I bring some cedar logs can I get someone to cut them up into planks or manageable pieces via a mill or freehand? I'm looking to make some canoe paddles. I have a couple of logs 12-16in dia and hopefully they both are close to 7ft for use. For payback I could be someones saw b#$%h for the day :msp_ohmy: I have no saws at the moment  :msp_thumbdn: Will there be a raffle? I have some items I could donate.



Brian


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 29, 2011)

kyle1! said:


> If I bring some cedar logs can I get someone to cut them up into planks or manageable pieces via a mill or freehand? I'm looking to make some canoe paddles. I have a couple of logs 12-16in dia and hopefully they both are close to 7ft for use. For payback I could be someones saw b#$%h for the day :msp_ohmy: I have no saws at the moment :msp_thumbdn: Will there be a raffle? I have some items I could donate.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


 
Sure we could slab them while I'm at it.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Planned on milling a Walnut over the weekend. I'm sure in between Shaun and I it could be done.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

kyle1! said:


> If I bring some cedar logs can I get someone to cut them up into planks or manageable pieces via a mill or freehand? I'm looking to make some canoe paddles. I have a couple of logs 12-16in dia and hopefully they both are close to 7ft for use. For payback I could be someones saw b#$%h for the day :msp_ohmy: I have no saws at the moment :msp_thumbdn: Will there be a raffle? I have some items I could donate.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


 
Well that sucks! You won't go home without a saw.....


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe we can have a mill-off. Warning, I'm running a ported 394xp on a 32" low-pro setup. It's quick for a CS mill. What are you running?


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Maybe we can have a mill-off. Warning, I'm running a ported 394xp on a 32" low-pro setup. It's quick for a CS mill. What are you running?


 
28" on a Craftsman 5.2. Don't get to confident


----------



## kyle1! (Sep 29, 2011)

*Are you sure?*



mweba said:


> Well that sucks! You won't go home without a saw.....



Don't have the extra cash for more then one hobby. Canoes are my favorite with chainsaws second. A farmer to the NW of me has a cedar log that he said I could have. When I told him what I was going to make from the cedar he wanted to see the finished product. It might be a few years or 5 before I get them done. Thanks for the help everyone. Looks like I'm coming on the 8th.

Brian


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

kyle1! said:


> I have no saws at the moment :msp_thumbdn:
> Brian


 
That is one of the saddest things I have ever read on here.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> That is one of the saddest things I have ever read on here.


 
I know, I'm giving him a Homelite XL12!


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I know, I'm giving him a Homelite XL12!





Geez, what did he do to you?


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Geez, what did he do to you?


 
:msp_lol:


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Geez, what did he do to you?


 
Hey wait a minute Mitch........ain't nuttin' wrong with an XL-12. It's not like he's giving him a Homelite 150 or a mini-mac. *Those* are what you give as punnishment.

Post video of the Poulman 5.2 VS Husky 394XP mill-off afterwards.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Hey wait a minute Mitch........ain't nuttin' wrong with an XL-12. It's not like he's giving him a Homelite 150 or a mini-mac. *Those* are what you give as punnishment.
> 
> Post video of the Poulman 5.2 VS Husky 394XP mill-off afterwards.


 
Maybe Wendel will show me how to film it live?


----------



## struggle (Sep 29, 2011)

I think we should have a Mini-mac race since my 125 is out for right now


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

mweba said:


> Maybe Wendel will show me how to film it live?


 
If you have wi fi that reaches out to the cutting area, I'll bring my stuff.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> If you have wi fi that reaches out to the cutting area, I'll bring my stuff.


 
I do but the upload speed is not great. What is ideal for speed? I also have 3G cell WiFi


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what speed we need. We can try it on Friday and see how it works.


----------



## mweba (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> I'm not sure what speed we need. We can try it on Friday and see how it works.


 
Sounds like a plan


----------



## pele55 (Sep 30, 2011)

*alcohol*



HEAVY FUEL said:


> Anyone else running in the unlimited/alcohol class?????


 
i'm pretty good with unlimited alcohol!!!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm ready for the Poulan race. 

Is 150 psi too much for these little guys?







View attachment 201007


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 30, 2011)

No! I like to have around 2500 psi when I crush them.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 30, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I'm ready for the Poulan race.
> 
> Is 150 psi too much for these little guys?
> 
> View attachment 201007



Yes!!!

Now for your safety, hurry up and box that sucker up and send it to me. I'll send you an S25-CVA that has about half as much compression. You'll have piece of mind then.:jester:


----------



## heimannm (Sep 30, 2011)

Message to Wet Gun Powder - I stopped at the bank on the way home today to deposit my September expense check and get a little cash to boot...I'm ready!

Mark


----------



## wendell (Sep 30, 2011)

And the mystery becomes more clear. :taped:


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> And the mystery becomes more clear. :taped:


 
I had an idea


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 30, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Message to Wet Gun Powder - I stopped at the bank on the way home today to deposit my September expense check and get a little cash to boot...I'm ready!
> 
> Mark


 
Ready? Ready for what?


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Ready? Ready for what?


 
String cheese and micro brew of course!


----------



## wendell (Sep 30, 2011)

Boyd's bringing beer?!? :msp_thumbup:

I know we can count on GPT for the string cheese!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> Boyd's bringing beer?!? :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I know we can count on GPT for the string cheese!


 
Don't think the DOLMAR goodieman will spring for the beer. May have to cough up for it myself!


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds like yous will have a good time.


----------



## struggle (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone coming to the GTG that would have a set of Homelite 330 clutch shoes with some material left on them? Also need the aircleaner gasket that runs around the edge of the top cover:msp_sad:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 1, 2011)

struggle said:


> Anyone coming to the GTG that would have a set of Homelite 330 clutch shoes with some material left on them? Also need the aircleaner gasket that runs around the edge of the top cover:msp_sad:


Also, anybody coming to the Iowa GTG to talk about chainsaws and perhaps operate them? I thought I would, but it looks like I'm out of place.


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Don't think the DOLMAR goodieman will spring for the beer. May have to cough up for it myself!


 
But he's GERMAN.....right? WTF


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2011)

The 8th better get here soon or I'll have all the wood cut up:msp_w00t:


Stihl dealer left a message on my cell. Dropping off some sticks on Monday and mentioned something about Stihl goodies. Should I wear my Boyd's outdoor power shirt that day? O wait, I hid it from my wife


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 1, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Also, anybody coming to the Iowa GTG to talk about chainsaws and perhaps operate them? I thought I would, but it looks like I'm out of place.


 
I think we'll have a whole trailer full of saws the way it looks. I'm looking to kick some but in the races.
I still have to find my 5100.


----------



## struggle (Oct 1, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Also, anybody coming to the Iowa GTG to talk about chainsaws and perhaps operate them? I thought I would, but it looks like I'm out of place.



Ohh there will be saws running. Last one (first time for me to GTG) I was quite impressed with everything. A very good time for sure

I will be there no matter what and Wendell better have a sharp chain ready:msp_sneaky: Anyone have a 10 pin rim for a large Mac I can borrow


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Also, anybody coming to the Iowa GTG to talk about chainsaws and perhaps operate them? I thought I would, but it looks like I'm out of place.


 
Oh, don't you worry. There will be plenty of that!


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

struggle said:


> I will be there no matter what and Wendell better have a sharp chain ready:msp_sneaky: Anyone have a 10 pin rim for a large Mac I can borrow


 
I've gotta have sharp chains?!? Dang it, when am I gonna find time for that?

Who's making all of these rules?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> Oh, don't you worry. There will be plenty of that!


 
Great! I may be able to bring along a vintage Stihl 084, but the logs may be too small to waste my 36" bar on them. Any thoughts on that fear?


----------



## struggle (Oct 1, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Great! I may be able to bring along a vintage Stihl 084, but the logs may be too small to waste my 36" bar on them. Any thoughts on that fear?



36" is what I plan on running on my Eager Beaver, hopefully you can come up with something better than that:msp_confused:


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Great! I may be able to bring along a vintage Stihl 084, but the logs may be too small to waste my 36" bar on them. Any thoughts on that fear?


 
Well, unless he has cut it all up, there should be something to stick your bar into.


----------



## mweba (Oct 1, 2011)

struggle said:


> 36" is what I plan on running on my Eager Beaver, hopefully you can come up with something better than that:msp_confused:


 
Have a maple that should give 10" to spare.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 1, 2011)

Mitch - I'd make a rule that the big cottonwood sticks have to be turned in to cookies before anyone gets to play with the big maple.

I'm off this week if you need a hand with anything...

Mark


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 1, 2011)

Havent heard anything of homelite jim is going to show???? I assume he will be there...


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you mean Mo Jim?


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I still have to find my 5100.


 
Which one?



heimannm said:


> Mitch - I'd make a rule that the big cottonwood sticks have to be turned in to cookies before anyone gets to play with the big maple.
> 
> I'm off this week if you need a hand with anything...
> 
> Mark


 
I will be working on it pretty much every day til the GTG. Going to try to set up some big stuff today if the back hoe decides to start. Stokes is bringing more wood tomorrow also. If anything, I could use some input on where to put everything. Five me a call if you are free or cheap.


Could cut some cants as well


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> Do you mean Mo Jim?


 
No. The one who hosted Iowa gtg this spring. Forgot his screen name, it was homelite140 or something like 
that,his first name was jim.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't seem to find my original 5100 that I had. I sold my texas saw to my cousin. Can't remember if I borrowed it out to someone.:dunno:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2011)

*Accommodations...*

When I arrive in downtown Parkersburg, IA on Friday afternoon, October 7, where should I go first? Any recommendations?:msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> When I arrive in downtown Parkersburg, IA on Friday afternoon, October 7, where should I go first? Any recommendations?:msp_unsure:


 
That's a good question. I haven't looked for a motel yet but I think the closest are in Grundy Center or on the far west side of Cedar Falls.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 2, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> When I arrive in downtown Parkersburg, IA on Friday afternoon, October 7, where should I go first? Any recommendations?:msp_unsure:


 
I think our posse may be staying here on Saturday night.
Welcome to the Emerald Door Inn Website!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2011)

*Perhaps...*



wendell said:


> That's a good question. I haven't looked for a motel yet but I think the closest are in Grundy Center or on the far west side of Cedar Falls.


Or I pitch a tent somewhere. That's not impossible. I've got a warm sleeping bag. Regardless, Wendell, Edwin will be there one way or the other. How could I possibly miss this event?


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to come down Friday night?

Edit: This was directed at the Burnett County Crew.


----------



## struggle (Oct 2, 2011)

struggle said:


> Anyone coming to the GTG that would have a set of Homelite 330 clutch shoes with some material left on them? Also need the aircleaner gasket that runs around the edge of the top cover:msp_sad:



Not that it matters but disregard this request now for parts. In a major brain fart and after ebay searching for clutch shoes I kept seeing 360 pop up with 330 clutch parts and low and behold I had a set here that came after another member sent me a clutch for the 360 (which I have not touched yet). What happened is Longbar sent me a complete clutch as I was missing everything but the clutch shoes for the 360. But after he sent me the clutch the people that I bought a group of saws from brought me over a box of extra saw parts that they found in the shop and that had the clutch shoes in it.

Tonight I was looking through a small container for a NSF nut for the bar on the Mac 110 (compression tested it 150 psi, never saw that coming in so high) I revived and I found the clutch shoes then. Long story but I get why no one throws parts away now


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Or I pitch a tent somewhere. That's not impossible. I've got a warm sleeping bag. Regardless, Wendell, Edwin will be there one way or the other. How could I possibly miss this event?


 
I can't imagine a reason. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to come down Friday night?


 
Its okay with me If I can talk the rest of the posse into it. That motel is only 50 bucks a night for 2 beds.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2011)

Homelite 410 is Mike, and he is planning to spend part of the day with us.

We were trying to figure out who all is coming and came up with the following list, forgive me if I mess up you handle or forgot someone:

Mweba - Host
Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
Wet Gun Powder (may be the most important guy after Mweba)
JoshH
Wood Doctor
Homelite 410
Rondaldo & hoskvarna
Wendell
JRA1000
Scarr52
Jeff (older son with his 600 Series McCulloch saws)

Other possibilities include

Tallguy
Rayheima
Struggle
kyle1!
pele55
redlinefever
Mo Jim says he'd like to come but fuel prices may prevent the 600 mile round trip

Local Stihl dealer (Steve Stokes) will be there with a fast 066 and few very nice vintage McCulloch saws.

Not sure about Grizzley Adams, haven't heard a lot from him lately.

Mrs. Heimann bought a pork loin I am suppose to smoke and have ready for lunch.

Mark


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2011)

*Yes---Friday Evening...*



wendell said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to come down Friday night?


Yes, I will be there Friday night. And, when I get there, I should go straight to which local pub or other establishment for further advice? Things are getting even more interesting...

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## struggle (Oct 2, 2011)

Is there onsite camping friday:msp_razz:

Mark I should be there. Just not sure if I will drive over in the morning or night before. How many are showing up night before?


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 2, 2011)

Pele55 is planning on it. He bringing cheese!!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Wood Doctor - I have a sofa in the man room (with wood stove) in my basement if you prefer that to sleeping on the ground. Half bath facilities are conveniently located and I am about 5 miles from the GTG site.

Mitch does have plenty of room for camping if that is more interesting to you. 

I will volunteer for a pizza party in my shop on Friday night if folks can let me know they're coming.

Mark


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Wet Gun Powder (may be the most important guy after Mweba)
> 
> Mrs. Heimann bought a pork loin I am suppose to smoke and have ready for lunch.
> 
> Mark


 
In this episode of "As the Chainsaw Turns" we get another hint that Mark will be getting a brand spanking new 7900. :taped:

And, we wonder how wendell's potatoes are doing.


----------



## struggle (Oct 2, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Hey Wood Doctor - I have a sofa in the man room (with wood stove) in my basement if you prefer that to sleeping on the ground. Half bath facilities are conveniently located and I am about 5 miles from the GTG site.
> 
> Mitch does have plenty of room for camping if that is more interesting to you.
> 
> ...



Gee I did not get the personal invite:frown: Must have been that comment about chewing on that dog dish Mark:msp_unsure:


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2011)

Potatoes did well, and they are delicious. Mrs. Heimann says she'll make potatoe salad if she has time.

Mark


----------



## struggle (Oct 2, 2011)

wendell said:


> In this episode of "As the Chainsaw Turns" we get another hint that Mark will be getting a brand spanking new 7900. :taped:
> 
> And, we wonder how wendell's potatoes are doing.



Wendell it is looking like all I will have to race you with is going to be an Eager Beaver and a Mac 110 if my fuel line does not get here....it shows shipped but that don't mean to much until I have it here.


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I will volunteer for a pizza party in my shop on Friday night if folks can let me know they're coming.
> 
> Mark


 
Excellent. I will be there. Mitch and I are supposed to be working on a Homelite or 2 in the afternoon and i do have a bar that would love to visit your super dooper grinder.

Plus, I need to check on my potatoes. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2011)

Shane - You're welcome to share a space with Wood Doc in the basement if you'd like...or bring a cot and have the shop to yourself.

Mark


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I think our posse may be staying here on Saturday night.
> Welcome to the Emerald Door Inn Website!


 
Thats NOT were the white women are at.


----------



## struggle (Oct 2, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Shane - You're welcome to share a space with Wood Doc in the basement if you'd like...or bring a cot and have the shop to yourself.
> 
> Mark



I am not sure I could behave in your shop though? I will let you know. I googled it is a 3 1/2 hour drive for me. Not sure what will happen on Friday around here.


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Shane - You're welcome to share a space with Wood Doc in the basement if you'd like...or bring a cot and have the shop to yourself.
> 
> Mark


 
Can I sleep in the upstairs of the museum?!? That would be so cool!!


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2011)

struggle said:


> Is there onsite camping friday:msp_razz:
> 
> Mark I should be there. Just not sure if I will drive over in the morning or night before. How many are showing up night before?


 
Yes more than welcome to camp Friday and or Saturday night. 5.5 acres plenty of room even if you don't get along.


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

mweba said:


> Thats NOT were the white women are at.


 
You mean there is something besides white women in Allison?


----------



## StephieDoll (Oct 2, 2011)

Thinking of driving up Saturday morning, a little over 4 hours. If I was smart, I would stay here and get some wood cut and split.


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

StephieDoll said:


> Thinking of driving up Saturday morning, a little over 4 hours. If I was smart, I would stay here and get some wood cut and split.


 
But we are a lot more fun!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2011)

Stephie - Wood Doctor is coming up from Omaha, perhaps you can share a ride?

If you bring a big truck I'm sure Mitch would be glad to send you home with a load of cotton wood cookies so you wouldn't feel like the trip was a complete waste of time.

One word of warning though, the WI boy may be unbearable unless you have no great affection for "Big Red".

Mark


----------



## wendell (Oct 2, 2011)

She's safe with me. I'm still a Hawkeye fan.


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mark: Since I have to leave early on Sat. I might head down to Dike on Fri. night and meet up with the gang. What can I bring? JR


----------



## StephieDoll (Oct 3, 2011)

Now they are talking a small chance of rain here. Hmmmmm maybe a sign.
Wendall, I saw that Saw Dr. is going Friday. I would not be able to leave here till early Saturday morning. Will be bringing the F250 and my 365 and 660 (if I get the recoil spring and rope repaired by then).


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 3, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> I think our posse may be staying here on Saturday night.
> Welcome to the Emerald Door Inn Website!


 
Behind the Green Door?:msp_blink::msp_scared:


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 3, 2011)

hey mitch,you gunna have a bargain table? ive got a couple roper/craftsman i would part with.


----------



## mweba (Oct 3, 2011)

hoskvarna said:


> hey mitch,you gunna have a bargain table? ive got a couple roper/craftsman i would part with.


 
That's a great idea. I have some that could find new homes as well.




PS NICE deer!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 3, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Not sure about Grizzley Adams, haven't heard a lot from him lately.



Not to worry, just been watching from the sidelines. opcorn: I am planning on coming. Have some trading fodder in the way of a pair of Homelite Zips (fix/parts/etc), an orginal EZ (just like a Zip but red) and some other odds-n-ends so far. Can post pics of the saws if anyone is interested.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2011)

Im still here, I have just been busy collecting new gems and getting ready for my fall antique engine show ( pm me if u would like more details, mini antique saw gtg that day too Oct 15). I can't wait to see all of you again and run some of my new finds!! Well at least what i can get running that day!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 3, 2011)

There he is! Sorry got your name mixed up. I'll bring a bag of that rope cheese for your daughter.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2011)

That would be really cool, She will give U a big hug. LOL


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 3, 2011)

Started packing the DOLMAR goodie box today. Pele 55 asked to leave early on Wed or Thursday to pick up cheese at the Dairy. Said if he leaves early that he will come in late the next day to make up for it!:msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell (Oct 3, 2011)

What a tremendous asset he is to your organization!!


----------



## mweba (Oct 3, 2011)

wendell said:


> What a tremendous asset he is to your organization!!


 
Yes so valued that he is paid with said cheese.


Mark, Steve and I worked on the cut sight this evening. It is coming together nicely with plenty of sticks to dig into. A side note, after running my 555, Mark managed to give it a Mac complex. It now does not start on the first pull! The sickness is spreading!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 3, 2011)

We are leaving here sat morning and be down there before ten. This way Wendell wont have time to sabotage our saws again.


----------



## pele55 (Oct 3, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Started packing the DOLMAR goodie box today. Pele 55 asked to leave early on Wed or Thursday to pick up cheese at the Dairy. Said if he leaves early that he will come in late the next day to make up for it!:msp_unsure:


 
i try to do my best!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 3, 2011)

We might even drag a new face with, Duane. Rumor has it his 7300 took gpt's 7900 at last race so I feel a grudge match coming on.


----------



## wendell (Oct 3, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We are leaving here sat morning and be down there before ten. This way Wendell wont have time to sabotage our saws again.


 
What are you talking about? I never did no such thing!

And I am insulted you would make such a claim.

And I just crossed someone off the 166 approved list.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 3, 2011)

That's ok, I'll sit and eat cinnamon rolls and heckle you while your breaking your knuckles trying to start it.


----------



## BugaBoots (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dont forget ME*

Im still coming down, get done with work at 4:30. Google says its 1.5hr drive so should be down there about 6. If im lucky i can get off work a little early and get down there sooner.

Mitch do you mind me throwing up a tent?


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2011)

BugaBoots said:


> Im still coming down, get done with work at 4:30. Google says its 1.5hr drive so should be down there about 6. If im lucky i can get off work a little early and get down there sooner.
> 
> Mitch do you mind me throwing up a tent?


 
Nope, sounds good to me.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 4, 2011)

I am still planning on pizza in the shop Friday night, should be around 6:30 or 7:00 to give everyone time to get camp set up before dark, and give me a little extra time to get the shop cleaned up proper. 

If you are planning (or hoping) to come for pizza please let me know so I can be sure to have enough.

JR - If you can come down we'll let you make a run to the Kwik Star for Klondike Bars for dessert.

Mark


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2011)

Progress!

Last sneak peak.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 4, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I am still planning on pizza in the shop Friday night, should be around 6:30 or 7:00 to give everyone time to get camp set up before dark, and give me a little extra time to get the shop cleaned up proper.
> 
> If you are planning (or hoping) to come for pizza please let me know so I can be sure to have enough.
> 
> ...


Just sent you a PM. I'm in for your place. Just return the PM for directions from the main road through town.

I also got permission to bring along the reconditioned 084 for Wendell's inspection. New 36" bar should be arriving today from Bailey's. I'll spend the next few days strengthening my back so that I can lift it this weekend. It's a beast (dwarfs my MS 361). opcorn:

Looks like the cutting material is in oplace. Holy Cow! Good work, host.


----------



## BugaBoots (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sellers Remorse*

Dang Mitch now after seeing the pics im kinda wishing i didnt just sell the 2083 last night. Now I cant play with the big boys anymore.:msp_sad:

Heimannm you can count me in for friday night. Could you shoot me your address or directions from Mitches.

If you guys need or want me to bring anything just let me know and ill see what i can facilitate.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2011)

Site looks great Mitch, I cant wait to make the chips fly!! So just curious who is all camping fri night? Fri night almost sounds like more fun than sat!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 4, 2011)

I see you hiding down there rick. I hope you can make it


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 4, 2011)

*1sissy6*



wendell said:


> What are you talking about? I never did no such thing!
> 
> And I am insulted you would make such a claim.
> 
> And I just crossed someone off the 166 approved list.


 

Just what size skirt did you put on that thing anyways? 404? I'll make sure the 084 is wearing the same.


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep, .404.


----------



## Husq445 (Oct 4, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I see you hiding down there rick. I hope you can make it


 
I'm workin on it. Wife is still not talking to me for keeping her in the the timber all day last Saturday on our Anniversary cutting firewood. She may have to pout for awhile though, have not made it to a GTG in awhile!


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

If she's already that mad, seems you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Husq445 (Oct 4, 2011)

wendell said:


> If she's already that mad, seems you've got nothing to lose.


 
Kinda what I was gonna go with. Lol.

Been clearing a road through this timber for a landowner the last few weekends. Bringing home 3-4 cords of Hickory and Red Oak each weekend. 

Gonna have to have somebody run my saws for me if I go, dont know if I will be able to lift them!


Rick


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

It will be good to see you again!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 4, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I am still planning on pizza in the shop Friday night, should be around 6:30 or 7:00 to give everyone time to get camp set up before dark, and give me a little extra time to get the shop cleaned up proper.
> 
> If you are planning (or hoping) to come for pizza please let me know so I can be sure to have enough.
> 
> Mark



I'm in for friday night. If I can get out of work on time (2 pm) and with a quick stop at the home place I can be there by 7. Could you pm me your address for directions? 

mweba, you still accepting resverations?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 4, 2011)

mweba said:


> String cheese and micro brew of course!


 
I am putting together a cooler full of LEINES. Anybody have a favorite flavor?


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

I seem to recall their Creamy Dark is pretty good. I haven't tried their Oktoberfest but would like to. 

You're a good man, Boyd! :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Oct 4, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I am putting together a cooler full of LEINES. Anybody have a favorite flavor?



I like the flavor that bubbles



GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I'm in for friday night. If I can get out of work on time (2 pm) and with a quick stop at the home place I can be there by 7. Could you pm me your address for directions?
> 
> mweba, you still accepting resverations?


 
Plenty of room my friend.


----------



## struggle (Oct 4, 2011)

Wendell

Your item was processed through our OMAHA, NE 68108 facility on October 04, 2011 at 5:43 am. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

Looking like I might have a SP125 there after all. Wether the oiler is working or not is to be determined but it will be getting fuel:msp_w00t:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 4, 2011)

wendell said:


> I seem to recall their Creamy Dark is pretty good. I haven't tried their Oktoberfest but would like to.
> 
> You're a good man, Boyd! :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


 
Pele55 has a taste for Creamy Dark and I've had quite a few Oktoberfests in the last couple weeks-Will have to stock up on those!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 5, 2011)

*Games Rednecks Play*

Here's a game that Work Saw Collector came up with in the AR GTG thread, and my idea for making it a little better. What do ya think?



Steve NW WI]
[QUOTE=Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is a game I have been giving some thought, so not only the fastest saw wins. Pick a long small log 18" or smaller, timed cuts $1.00 a cut. You can enter three saws, run what you brung any powerhead and chain and any size bar. The fastest time gets bragging rights. The pot goes to the most average saws cut time. Take all the times add them together devide by the number of saws ran, saw closest to that time wins. Be aware if Lurch2 wants to bring the average time down he can run the Wright, That and my David Bradley will off set all the fast saws. :hmm3grin2orange: What do you guys think? Someone besides me will have to do all that math. It will be the first time in life you could be rewarded for being average. :hmm3grin2orange: Not trying to offend anyone just trying to make a fun game.
> 
> My money is on Stump's boy and the 170 to take the pot.


 
Here's a variation I came up with when I read this:

3 saws, engine off on the ground. Make one cut with each, time is the total time from first saw picked up until the 3rd cookie drops. At least one saw is required to be a "classic"- could be a certain year cutoff, or just go with non-chainbrake models as close enough. Gonna throw this idea out to the IA gtg as well, since there's a decent chance I'll make that one, sorry Arkies, it looks fun, but I only have so much time off to go around :cry[/quote]

Off to try and tie up one little thing that's keeping me from heading south this weekend, will know for sure by tonight.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Yep, .404.


Also outfitted the 084 with .404 today and a new bar. She's a beast, Wendell. You may have to help me control her.

Edwin, now lifting weights in preparation. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Game time*

So I have a game to play but I need 10 participants to buy in at ten bucks a piece to make it work. Ill explain how the game will go on sat if we have enough participants. Winner gets the pot and the fastest fingers win!!


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

I really don't think sex games are appropriate at a GTG. :msp_mad:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> I really don't think sex games are appropriate at a GTG. :msp_mad:


 
Yeah I think I've played that game before and as I remember it... no one comes out a winner.


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Yeah I think I've played that game before and as I remember it... no one comes out a winner.


 
Dude! You can stay home this weekend....
























JK


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2011)

mweba said:


> Dude! You can stay home this weekend....
> 
> JK


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 5, 2011)

Perhaps I should have worded that last scentence a little differently.. My bad..:bang:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 5, 2011)

Way to kill the thread, MIKE!!!!!!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 5, 2011)

Pizza at my place is still on for Friday night. There is a new sports bar/resturant just out the back door of my work shop so we'll just decide want we want and start ordering pizza's around 7:00 PM.

PM me if you need the address, directions, or my phone number. I'd like to have some idea how many will be here so a little advance notice if possible would be appreciated.

Two days and counting...

Oh, by the way, this will be a Super (Pro) GTG as I will have at least one each SP40, 60, 70, 81, 85, 105, 118, and 125 ready to go. For the non-McCulloch guys, the SP85 and SP118 are in fact Dolmar saws (SD 133 and SD166) from Australia all dressed up in McCulloch colors.

If anyone has an 80 or 81E to add please bring it!

Mark


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 5, 2011)

MMMMMMM....Cold pizza jor breakfast on Saturday morning!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 5, 2011)

You think there will be any left? You've never seen me eat pizza...

Mark


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

And I will be there.

Enough said.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle (Oct 5, 2011)

Mark it is not looking like I will make it there Friday. 

I am totally down for a sp125 heads up race if I can get the fuel line in place and the oiler going. The manula works though. 

After a little diggin Wendells 166 looks like it will be tough to beat:msp_sad:


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 5, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I am still planning on pizza in the shop Friday night, should be around 6:30 or 7:00 to give everyone time to get camp set up before dark, and give me a little extra time to get the shop cleaned up proper.
> 
> If you are planning (or hoping) to come for pizza please let me know so I can be sure to have enough.
> 
> ...


 
I will be there on Fri. and will come with Klondike bars. I also will bring some cinnamon buns for Sat. By the by what time are things getting going on Sat. JR


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 6, 2011)

Guess I can't make this one. Got hosed into working Sat. AM. The concept of low level flight down I-35 after work is still slightly appealing to me, but I think I'll be better off just going home and cutting some wood there.

Have a great time everyone, and I'll be looking forward to pics and videos of the fun.

Mark - Don't send Jon across to pick up the pizza, it's liable to be cold and half eaten by the time he gets outta the bar :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## StephieDoll (Oct 6, 2011)

Came home to a suprise load of Russian Olive and ash last night. So going to have to spend the weekend getting my driveway back. Wish they would at least call and give me a heads up. Oh well, nice to be wood rich.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 6, 2011)

Mark, I just went past broadway on 218 so if your at work I'm waving at ya.


----------



## wendell (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry you both won't be able to make it.

Steve, that like was for your last sentence, not for you not coming. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 6, 2011)

So whats for breakfast??


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 6, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> So whats for breakfast??


 
300 miles and ALOT of insults!!!!


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 6, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> So whats for breakfast??


 

I'm bringing some of the cinnamon rolls and some pecan rolls. Coffee? JR


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 6, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> I'm bringing some of the cinnamon rolls and some pecan rolls. Coffee? JR


 
I hope to be there in time for breakfast this year.


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> I'm bringing some of the cinnamon rolls and some pecan rolls. Coffee? JR


 
Will have a pot rolling.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 6, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 300 miles and ALOT of insults!!!!


 
Come on now I used to like u northerners!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 6, 2011)

Homelite410 said:


> Come on now I used to like u northerners!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'm just talking about the clowns riding with me. They'll probably eating chili at the shop on friday too. Could be a long trip with the windows down!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 6, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm just talking about the clowns riding with me. They'll probably eating chili at the shop on friday too. Could be a long trip with the windows down!


 
Chili with Leines to wash it down!


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2011)

Funny, I just finished five gallons of chili. 

Had a couple phone calls asking about food. The chili and brats available to grill will be all I'm supplying. If there is something you would like to eat or snack on, I would suggest you bring something as I'm unsure how many will show. Heimanm is smoking a pork loin as well but again, not sure how many that will feed. Paper plates and bowls will be supplied as well.


----------



## struggle (Oct 6, 2011)

Since I am driving over day of is there anything quick as in I can stop at a store and get for food. I am not much for being a builder of meals in the pot luck set-up:help:


----------



## mweba (Oct 6, 2011)

Is she still pissed, Ric


----------



## wendell (Oct 6, 2011)

I should be packing the truck but this baseball game is pretty good.


----------



## struggle (Oct 6, 2011)

wendell said:


> I should be packing the truck but this baseball game is pretty good.



What size bar you bringing for the 166? THe 125 is running.......mostly running away from your 166 I think:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell (Oct 6, 2011)

36"


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 6, 2011)

Wendell I put my race chain on the EC7900 tonight and got her all sharpened up. My saws are all in my trailer.


----------



## wendell (Oct 6, 2011)

You've got a race chain?!?

Well, now I'm just SOL.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 6, 2011)

Struggle - I will have a cooler with ice and a selection of soft drinks, but since it will be warm and we seem to have a good crowd coming more Pepsi products might be welcome, chips are always eaten, just bring anything you like and if no one else goes along with it you will have something to munch on during the drive home.


Mark


----------



## struggle (Oct 6, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Struggle - I will have a cooler with ice and a selection of soft drinks, but since it will be warm and we seem to have a good crowd coming more Pepsi products might be welcome, chips are always eaten, just bring anything you like and if no one else goes along with it you will have something to munch on during the drive home.
> 
> 
> Mark



Ok if you have a cooler I can get some of what you mentioned. Pepsi and Dew is good. Chips to boot.


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 7, 2011)

*I'm in*

My son has an early morning football game so I should be on the road by 10/10:30am and arrive around noon or so. 

I only have one cedar log to mill it is about 8-9ft long 14-16in dia. The other one had been cut into rounds. I'm bringing a couple of stihl saw cases/bar covers for raffle or swap table. They are a little dirty but that is ok? :msp_unsure: 

I'll bring some drinks as well. Looking forward to meeting some of you fine folks. Thanks

Brian


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, I like chainsaws!:jester:


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 7, 2011)

Orange and black ones!


----------



## wendell (Oct 7, 2011)

Decided I needed to check to make sure AS was still here before I finished loading up the truck. See you either tonight or tomorrow.

What a difference the weather is going to be this year vs. last year. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## BugaBoots (Oct 7, 2011)

*On the Road Again*

Mitch hope you dont mind me showing up a little early. Put me to work if you want with any last minute stuff.
*GOT THE DAY OFF, YAY!!* Just got the jeep all packed up and ready to go, just have to run an errind and im off. 
Hope to see you guys in maby 2-3 hours.


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Orange and black ones!



Playing the race card I see.....



BugaBoots said:


> Mitch hope you dont mind me showing up a little early. Put me to work if you want with any last minute stuff.
> *GOT THE DAY OFF, YAY!!* Just got the jeep all packed up and ready to go, just have to run an errind and im off.
> Hope to see you guys in maby 2-3 hours.


 
Sounds good, will be hear all day.


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2011)

Put a marker up on the mail box....


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 7, 2011)

*Hey HEAVY*

Just finished by second bowl of pea soup and opened my 5th LIENES! See you at 5AM!


----------



## longbar (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I might make it too. Prolly wont get there till late morning though. Was there an address posted on here? 

Im having my 3rd helping of chili with venison so will be packing a punch tomorrow. Jon make sure to park downwind of me.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## struggle (Oct 7, 2011)

longbar said:


> I think I might make it too. Prolly wont get there till late morning though. Was there an address posted on here?
> 
> Im having my 3rd helping of chili with venison so will be packing a punch tomorrow. Jon make sure to park downwind of me.:msp_thumbup:





27492 120th st parkersburg 50665


----------



## longbar (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks brotha


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm here!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm planing on being there wicked early to mill some cants. Sorry in advance for the rude wake up.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 8, 2011)

Just wating for the short bus.................


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 8, 2011)

............it is here!


----------



## wendell (Oct 8, 2011)

Be very, very glad you didn't stay at the Emerald Door. Worst bed I've slept on since that couch at my buddy's in '85.


----------



## redlinefever (Oct 8, 2011)

HAVE FUN BE SAFE HOPE U ALL Have fun wishing I could make it oh well


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2011)

wendell said:


> And I will be there.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Have fun everyone!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2011)

Well we had a great day, Mitch and Courtney were absolutely the best host's you could ask for, weather was fantastic for the first week of October, plenty of food to go around, great number of saws, lots of wood cut, not many photo's to prove it though. As time permits I will get the few that I have up for you to see. When I left around 6:30 they were just putting the brauts on and finishing up the chili...

Mark


----------



## mweba (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, what a weekend. I swear some of the best hang on this forum! We fixed saws, cut wood, lied, cheated(Wendell), and ate a lot of food. Will get pics up as time permits.

Thanks to Mark and his family for helping out, as well as Boyd and Steve Stokes supplying door prizes. Many others helped and they know who they are.


lets start this off with a Zip race lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BTLl2WYcRI


----------



## wendell (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;5BTLl2WYcRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BTLl2WYcRI[/video]


----------



## wendell (Oct 8, 2011)

Another fantastic GTG. Thanks to everyone who came and especially to our hosts, Mr. and Mrs. mweba!!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2011)

Who was there?

Mweba - Mitch
pele55 - Chris
Heavy Fuel - Jon
Husq445 - Rick
Wendell - Steve
Mo Jim - Jim
Kyle1! - Brian
brncreeper - Grant
Grizzly Adams 86 - Tim
Homelite 410 - Mike
Srcarr52 - Shaun
Wood Doctor - Edwin
JRA1100 - JR
Tall Guy - Gregg
Ronaldo - Ron
Hokvarna - Mark
Buga Boots - Robert
Struggle - Shane
Longbar - Eric
Grandpatractor - JD
5R-Inc. - Duane
Wet Gun Powder - Boyd
JoshH - Josh (young son)
Steve Stokes - Local Stihl dealer
Kedric - Friend of Husq445
Jeff - my older son
Fred Zmolek - local on site to observe the madness
Mike - friend of Homelite 410
heimannm - that's me!

If I missed anyone, sorry but we didn;t get your contact information written down. I will try to get a few photos posted tonight to give you a bit of flavor.

Mark


----------



## wendell (Oct 8, 2011)

Mark, I can't believe you haven't changed your signature yet. :msp_mad:


----------



## longbar (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah thanks again Mitch and Courtney! It was a fun time. Also thanks to Boyd for the goodies.


----------



## mweba (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Wendell.

Group shot but not everyone.






Heimanm and Struggle in a SP125 showdown.






Steve Stokes and Grizzletadams


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2011)

We had a little pre-GTG GTG on Friday night for a few that arrived early, Grizzly, BugaBoots, Wood Doctor, MO Jim, Wendell, and Mitch, I was taking the photo...







Wendell opening the package with the plates, napkins, and cups. Pizzas were hand delivered from the new joint just down the alley out the back door of my shop. I spent some time on Thursday and Friday getting the shop cleaned up as I hadn't done much in the way of cleaning since the GTG last November.






Josh's saws, all red but not all Jonsered...






Jeff keeps our 600 Series saws...






Kedrick and Husq445 with some orange ones...






Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 8, 2011)

Mitch didn't bring all of his saws, just some of the more interesting ones...






Boyd and gang from WI brought a load of interesting saws, and made sure there was room to load JD's bike for the trip back home (did I mention that Grandpatractor rode his motorcycle down on Friday night just to enjoy some pizza and a Klondike bar with us)?






The Hosky boys from Belle Plaine brought a number of vintage, working saws.






MO Jim made the trip up from the St. Joe area with a nice bunch of saws including a PM 800 in remarkable condition.






Wendell only brought the cream of his crop, but that is a Dolmar 166 on the far left. I didn't see the little Homelite this time Wendell, which saw did you pull the rope of today?






I'll try to get some people shots up tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## mweba (Oct 8, 2011)

Three walk around videos. Was a bit wind and time consuming so bare with em.

[video=youtube;QZkYIw7q290]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZkYIw7q290[/video]

[video=youtube;zfFqL26ZOS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfFqL26ZOS0[/video]

[video=youtube;S1CJ9wg-AnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1CJ9wg-AnU[/video]


----------



## mweba (Oct 8, 2011)

Wetgunpowder running a classic Johnny.






Homelite410 his friend Mike and scarr






Wooddoctor


----------



## mweba (Oct 8, 2011)

Wendell and Pele






scarr and wooddoctor






JRA the keeper of the Klondike bar!






Behind the scenes support group. Right to left...Courtney (my wife), Roxanne (JoshH wife), JoshH and JeffH.


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks to Mitch and Courtney for a wonderful time. It was near perfect, and the wind was turned down a bit from last year and the temp turned up.

Had a wonderful time at Marks the night before and got to connect with old friends and make some new ones there, and at Mitch's.

Special thanks to Mitch and Wendell for the parts to get my old zip recoil to work, I ALMOST got it running. It would run with gas in the cyl. and tried to go. I'll be able to get it before the next GTG, and then with all the Zips going we should be able to shake some seismographs someplace.

It was a great time and great people and great food. Thanks all. JR


----------



## Bill G (Oct 9, 2011)

I went to watch the Zip video and all of a sudden I saw a combine on fire. That is one he'' of a fire. That is terrible loss. I guess the one good thing is he got it into bean stubble. If that had been stalk ground it would have been a big da'' problem. As long as the insurance is up to date and no one was hurt it will work out.

Bill


----------



## brncreeper (Oct 9, 2011)

Had a good time, thanks Mitch and Mark for all your hard work! Thanks also to Boyd and Stokes for the prizes.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 9, 2011)

Made it back home ok last night. Mitch & the Mrs., thanks for hosting again. Mark, thanks for the fri. night safty meeting and a place to spend the night (and the Mrs. for the breakfast on sat). And thanks to boyd and steve for the goodies. It was nice to see some familar faces again and meet some new folks as well. Hopefully I can get my Zip going as well to add to the mix.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 9, 2011)

*Thanks to Mitch and Courtney!*

Just hit the front door at the Dosch house. We had a pretty uneventfull trip home (except for Wendell calling wondering where his truck was parked!!) Was great to see some old friends and to meet some new ones too! Hope to see some of you up here the first weekend in November!


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

Lunch time. The food was tough to beat and I hear Heimannm makes a mean pork loin although it was gone before I got to it.






R&R after a full belly.






Top handle show down. Struggle,Bugaboots and others






Tallguy playing air guitar


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

brncreeper giving a Stihl a work out.






Steve Stokes taking the top off a Dolmar, trying to figure out where all that power comes from.






Leins! Pele and Wetgunpowder supervising. What time was it? 7am or pm?


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Just hit the front door at the Dosch house. We had a pretty uneventfull trip home (except for Wendell calling wondering where his truck was parked!!) Was great to see some old friends and to meet some new ones too! Hope to see some of you up here the first weekend in November!


 
On someones front porch?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 9, 2011)

mweba said:


> On someones front porch?


 
Yea-WTF was that? We saw that car parked in the front of that house (with about 100 squad cars around it!)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 9, 2011)

mweba said:


> brncreeper giving a Stihl a work out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I believe the watch said it was beer-thirty!


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Yea-WTF was that? We saw that car parked in the front of that house (with about 100 squad cars around it!)


 
I have no idea. That chit happens so often in Waterloo, it doesn't even make the news :bang:


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 9, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> Yea-WTF was that? We saw that car parked in the front of that house (with about 100 squad cars around it!)


 
Couldn't have been Wendell's car then. 100 squads would block his car from everything including X-rays. How he fits is only known to him and the clowns.


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

Tallguy,struggle,longbar, Mojim

Have many more pics to go through but this will be it for a couple days. Have some recovering to do.


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok a couple more. There was a couple VERY strong 084 in the crowd.


----------



## DSS (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice pics guys.

There is a certain member with at least one really big saw who seemed to do more eating than cutting, however.:biggrin:

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## brncreeper (Oct 9, 2011)

WetGunPowder said:


> I believe the watch said it was beer-thirty!


Next time bring less beer and more 7900's!



mweba said:


> Ok a couple more. There was a couple VERY strong 084 in the crowd.


That was John's ported 084, his 064 was super strong!


----------



## struggle (Oct 9, 2011)

wendell said:


> Mark, I can't believe you haven't changed your signature yet. :msp_mad:



I still can't believe what I saw him loading up in his trailer:yoyo:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 9, 2011)

Man, I miss all the good stuff!

I did take some frustrations out on a good sized white oak after work yesterday though.

Keep the pics coming, and I expect I'll see a few of ya in a month or so, WGP, pele, and probably JD sooner. I had to spring for Amsoil mix today, the only synthetic oil at the corner store.

Where's the pics of Mark's latest non-yellow acquisition?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Mitch & Mark for the hospitality and the great job putting the day together. Had a blast.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 9, 2011)

I think my kid must be a little torqued he didn't come with, he's had the 036 screaming in wood pile for the last 2 hours.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 9, 2011)

WGP, give leinies a call and see if they want to sponsor the charity cuts or the next gtg!!!


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

This one Bill? All parties are safe and insured. Not two days passed and there was a replacement delivered. He managed to spread the gap with the corn field by a hundred yards before bailing out.


----------



## BugaBoots (Oct 9, 2011)

I have just to say thank you to everyone for a great time at my first GTG, especally to Mitch and his wife for hosting. And thank you to the great hospitality of everybody. This was a great time for me, learned a lot and had a blast. Will definatly be going to more of these in the future. Maby in the meantime ill have to keep my eyes out for a little bigger saw to keep up with some of you:hmm3grin2orange:

Robert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 9, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> WGP, give leinies a call and see if they want to sponsor the charity cuts or the next gtg!!!


 
I think we will be on our own for the Charity Cut-But I can pick up the sponsorship for the post GTG festivities!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2011)

Signature updated.

One major upside to this acquisition is how much more time I will have to work on the McCulloch's now that my time actually spent in the process of cuttting wood will be significantly reduced...

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2011)

How about a few photo's with the folks? As we have mentioned, everyone was having such a good time running saws, talking saws, eating, quenching thirst, and just generally enjoying the day we didn't spend a lot of time on photography.

Here Mitch is giving a lesson on changing sprocket on an outboard clutch design. We concluded after some study that changing the sprocket on an outboard clutch design takes significantly less time that inboard clutch design if you factor in the search for lost E clips...






The Hosky boys and Steve Stokes in the background, Grizzley and Pele55 in the foreground






Bugaboots making cedar chips






Mike, Mike (Homelite 410) and scarr52 showing contempt for the camera...Shaun milled up some cedar slabs for Kyle1! to make some canoe paddles. Kyle1!, we need some photo's of how those come out!






Wendell, Boyd, Pele, Josh, Grandpatractor, Steve Stokes, Kendrick, and Jon trying to decide which chunk of wood to decimate next.






Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and videos. I'm so happy you guys had such a great turn out and weather!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 9, 2011)

Loving the pictures. Keep them coming.

Thanks to all that made the GTG possible. I had a great time with great people.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2011)

Tall Guy, Mitch, Mo Jim, and Struggle.






Robert showing Josh and Jeff a compact little J'red saw. My boys didn't realize a chainsaw could be so small, so light, and work so well...






Battle of some big saws, sharp chain and fresh saw wins every time. One challenge with racing like this is being able to hear the sound of you own saw clearly enough to know just how hard to push...at least that's my story.






After lunch it was more of a spectator sport.






We did make quite a mess of it...






Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2011)

Last two for me...I wanted to make this a Super GTG so I took:

BP-1, SP40, SP60, SP70, SP81 (2), SP85 (SD), SP105 (2), SP118 (SD), SP125 (2), Super 250, Super 250. 

In addition, the 77, 10G, 3-10 from Hosky's last spring plus the Titan 57 and PM1000 for a couple of "non-McCulloch" saws.

I did not get a chance to take them all out and run them but at least they were there. I did come home with a new saw as well, my wife's only comment was "you don't need a new saw..."











Mark


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I finally made it home about 6pm today. I took the scenic route through NE Iowa and SW Wisconsin. Some real pretty scenery too. I even took a visit to the "crash"site and took a few pics. I think that is the only pics I took the whole weekend.

Thanks to Mitch and his wife and also Mark! I had a blast. It was good to meet some new faces and also to see some of the "old " ones again!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 9, 2011)

*Gtg*

Am enjoying all the pics. Glad that there are those who use their cameras and not just their saws. Want to thank Mitch, Courtney, and Mark H for their great hospitality and a fun-filled day! I got to try out some new saws and some really big ones - had A LOT of fun. The food was great, too. 

Ron


----------



## struggle (Oct 9, 2011)

Big thanks to Mitch and his family that took this on and all the others that worked on this event. 
I have a feeling there is a lot more work than it looks like to set this up.

Here is a couple pictures that I have.

Longbar and I racing, deck was stacked in my favor on this one





Scarr making dusty chips, It did not take as long as I thought it would to do the planks, it was great seeing this run


----------



## struggle (Oct 9, 2011)

That little Johnny ran hard. Not sure how it would do in the long run, for the money you could buy two of these to one 200T
View attachment 202178
View attachment 202180


who knew there was such a tiny Huskie





Note the log had to be held down with all the power being unleashed, pretty sure we would have thrown it into the adjacent field otherwise.





Just noticed Mitch staying way back by the trailer spying on us? This kind of power is nothing to be taken to lightly


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I enjoyed seeing the fun you fellers had. Nice place ya got too Mitch.


----------



## redlinefever (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like I missed another good one. We decided to go wheeling down in Missouri instead one of these day I will make it to one


----------



## Kingsley (Oct 10, 2011)

All those pics, and just one of Wendell running the 166?

Looked like a blast!!! I'll have to get to one of those someday.

M


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 10, 2011)

*Had a Great Time:*

Here's me cutting a 40" dia. cookie. Hard to believe my 36" bar on the Stihl 084 had just enough length for a one pass buck:







Being a woodworker, what stole the show IMO was this sawmill operation. Start with an ordinary ladder, a couple of 2 x 4s and a shop-made jig. Mount the ladder to the log and get a flat edge first:






And I do mean a flat edge. This was smooth as silk:






Then make a second pass to remove the flitch. Dead on accuracy:






Keep going with subsequent passes and you have a collection of really nice plainsawn boards. Nothing could be much easier. My hat is off to this workmanship.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice pictures. Just don't let BobL see this, he'll give me a lecture about milling posture. Although I did learn my lesson on milling into the wind on the first pass. 

Here is a link to the pictures of the mill build if you are interested. Photobucket Mill Build and First Use


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's me cutting a 40" dia. cookie. Hard to believe my 36" bar on the Stihl 084 had just enough length for a one pass buck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Man am I sorry that I had to leave before this took place. I was looking forward to it, hope that we can get him to bring it again some time. I have never seen a chainsaw mill work before and I'm looking forward to seeing it some time. What saw did he have on the mill? 

I got home at exactly the same time that my cousin arrived, can't get better than that. JR


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 10, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> Man am I sorry that I had to leave before this took place. I was looking forward to it, hope that we can get him to bring it again some time. I have never seen a chainsaw mill work before and I'm looking forward to seeing it some time. What saw did he have on the mill?
> 
> I got home at exactly the same time that my cousin arrived, can't get better than that. JR


 
I had a ported 394XP on the mill running a 32" bar with 3/8 low-pro chain and a custom made 8 tooth sprocket. Too bad you didn't stay, I explained how to build the whole setup to Mark and we had a good conversation on the common misconception of 3/8 low-pro chain being a different pitch then regular 3/8 chain. It's not a different pitch but takes it still takes different drive sprockets and tips.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 10, 2011)

Man, you guys had a blast for sure. I would surely love to make the next one there or anywhere up north for the matter. Glad you guys had a great tiime. Thanks for the picks and vids!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 10, 2011)

One other misconception is that I had anything to do with the preparation or organization, Mitch deserves 100% of the credit for getting everything set up...all I did was holler at lunch time and hand out the gifts.

Mark

P.S. Shaun was so fast milling that cedar that most of us didn't even see it happen.


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

heimannm said:


> One other misconception is that I had anything to do with the preparation or organization, Mitch deserves 100% of the credit for getting everything set up...all I did was holler at lunch time and hand out the gifts.
> 
> Mark
> 
> P.S. Shaun was so fast milling that cedar that most of us didn't even see it happen.


 
O I had some help, you don't get to bow out like that my friend lol. Although, I'm starting to question the existence of that pork loin. I saw the crock pot but not a sole seems to have seen any meat.......

My lovely wife did put more effort into this event than I anticipated. Figured she would "find something else to do" for the weekend. She has commented several times how nice every one was to her. Really made her day.

I missed the milling as well.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 10, 2011)

mweba said:


> O I had some help, you don't get to bow out like that my friend lol. Although, I'm starting to question the existence of that pork loin. I saw the crock pot but not a sole seems to have seen any meat.......
> 
> My lovely wife did put more effort into this event than I anticipated. Figured she would "find something else to do" for the weekend. She has commented several times how nice every one was to her. Really made her day.
> 
> I missed the milling as well.


 
We are pretty good at knowing who to kiss up to if we wanna have another one!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 10, 2011)

Except for Stokes telling her the tshirt would look better wet. Unless she is into that type of thing!!!


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We are pretty good at knowing who to kiss up to if we wanna have another one!


 
Ya the tree should be going through Lein's withdrawl by then


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Except for Stokes telling her the tshirt would look better wet. Unless she is into that type of thing!!!


 
She's pretty conservative:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's me cutting a *40" *dia. cookie. Hard to believe my *36" bar* on the Stihl 084 had just enough length for a *one pass buck*:


 
That's got to be a miracle right up their with the loaves and the fishes. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

details details, Steve


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 10, 2011)

*next time*



mweba said:


> She's pretty conservative:msp_scared:


 
We can babysit for a little bit so she can run some saws. There is always room for more entries in the Chicks with Chainsaws thread.:msp_ohmy: It was nice meeting her.

Thanks to all; Mitch for hosting, Shaun for his milling work and offer of the Xl, Edwin/Mark for making me feel welcome, the door prizes and to those who let me run their saws. My head was on swivel trying to keep up with all the action.

Brian


----------



## belgian (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice pics !! Looks like a fun GTG ! 
You folks did make quite a mess, LOLOL. :hmm3grin2orange:




heimannm said:


> I did come home with a new saw as well, my wife's only comment was "you don't need a new saw..."



Smart girl that wife of yours !!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 10, 2011)

mweba said:


> O I had some help, you don't get to bow out like that my friend lol. Although, I'm starting to question the existence of that pork loin. I saw the crock pot but not a sole seems to have seen any meat.......
> 
> My lovely wife did put more effort into this event than I anticipated. Figured she would "find something else to do" for the weekend. She has commented several times how nice every one was to her. Really made her day.
> 
> I missed the milling as well.


 
I had a piece of that pork loin and it was great. What I can say besides it pays to be at the front of the line when it comes to lunch time. I saw Marks name on a few of the dishes holding some marvelous desserts, if it was him or the misses someone deserves some credit there as well.

I'm glad your wife enjoyed talking with everyone. I was pretty impressed that she would even fathom hanging out with a bunch of chainsaw wielding maniacs like us. It was too much when I found my crock-pot scrubbed clean waiting for me to take it home. That was just over-the-top hosting. Tell her thank you again for me.

I'll bring you up a piece of walnut soon to replace the one that was mistaken used for time cuts and we can have an encore milling session.


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 10, 2011)

mweba said:


> O I had some help, you don't get to bow out like that my friend lol. Although, I'm starting to question the existence of that pork loin. I saw the crock pot but not a sole seems to have seen any meat.......
> 
> My lovely wife did put more effort into this event than I anticipated. Figured she would "find something else to do" for the weekend. She has commented several times how nice every one was to her. Really made her day.
> 
> I missed the milling as well.


 

I'm here to tell ya the loin was great. I was saying some goodbyes and Mark said to make a sandwich to take with so I did. I also made one with the White Chicken Chili. Man was that good. I forgot now who said his fiance made it, might have been scarr55, but it was mighty fine. If possible my wife would like the recipe, as you know, I'm wasting away and she wants to fatten me up. JR


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 10, 2011)

Great pics men. Any vids coming? opcorn:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 10, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> I'm here to tell ya the loin was great. I was saying some goodbyes and Mark said to make a sandwich to take with so I did. I also made one with the White Chicken Chili. Man was that good. I forgot now who said his fiance made it, might have been scarr55, but it was mighty fine. If possible my wife would like the recipe, as you know, I'm wasting away and she wants to fatten me up. JR


 
I'll ask her for the recipe, I don't think that one is a family secret.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun!


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> I'll ask her for the recipe, I don't think that one is a family secret.


 
Please post it here. That was delicious!!

And for the record, there was only 2 ft left of the walnut when we did the timed cuts. I didn't realize you were going to mill that. Sorry.


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2011)

*Videos*

I thought these had been posted but guess I just saw them on mweba's YouTube page. (a good one to subscribe to, BTW)

[video=youtube;OFCvT2ijYK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFCvT2ijYK4&feature=uploademail[/video]

[video=youtube;KXkELSxAa6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXkELSxAa6A&feature=uploademail[/video]

[video=youtube;CpNlF7SBgLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpNlF7SBgLA&feature=uploademail[/video]

[video=youtube;H9Q6ggtO6Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9Q6ggtO6Qk&feature=uploademail[/video]

[video=youtube;jlbQRtjzXE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlbQRtjzXE4&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

I know Mitch has some more but I'm sure they will be up when he has recovered.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you Wendell. I'll be sure and check out Mitch's youtube channel as well.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys, thanks for sharing the GTG with us. I bet that cedar smelled great. Ron


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

Wendell with his 166

[video=youtube_share;DjhksKcD1Ak]http://youtu.be/DjhksKcD1Ak[/video]


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 10, 2011)

That mastermind 346 just flat out rocked!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> That mastermind 346 just flat out rocked!:msp_thumbup:


 

That is a fact. I have never even thought about sending a saw off for someone else to work on. Heck I don't even own a 346 at the moment.....thinking about picking one up and sending it off......along with a 5105 as well. That would be a show down


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

Pan shot of the GTG. There is more video but its just of Steve running more of his saws.....................JK

[video=youtube_share;1RwHgkYOAoc]http://youtu.be/1RwHgkYOAoc[/video]


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

Wendell running another saw

[video=youtube_share;grMCt2heHFw]http://youtu.be/grMCt2heHFw[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2011)

I just keep looking at the pics and hearing about the fun and food. I need a plane..... :msp_mellow:


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I just keep looking at the pics and hearing about the fun and food. I need a plane..... :msp_mellow:


 
What is it 20 hours :bang:


----------



## kev1n (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish I could've made it to this GTG, my wife looked at me all crazy when I said I wanted to go at the last minute. It sure looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2011)

mweba said:


> What is it 20 hours :bang:


 
Ah, he could make it in about 12 if he put a little effort in.


----------



## struggle (Oct 10, 2011)

kev1n said:


> I wish I could've made it to this GTG, my wife looked at me all crazy when I said I wanted to go at the last minute. It sure looks like you guys had a great time.



I think all of them for the most part think it is crazy


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 10, 2011)

wendell said:


> Ah, he could make it in about 12 if he put a little effort in.


 
I could UPS my big ass. :msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2011)

struggle said:


> I think all of them for the most part think it is crazy


 
That's odd. Mine seems to be quite happy to see me go.


----------



## kev1n (Oct 10, 2011)

wendell said:


> That's odd. Mine seems to be quite happy to see me go.



Mine doesn't want me to leave her with 3 kids under 8 years old.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 11, 2011)

my wife just cant see how running a chainsaw for fun could be so thrilling. even more so ,watching other guys run them ,a saw is a saw-right. they just dont understand! had a great time at mitches. cant wait til this spring when mike,ron and i have a gtg here.


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2011)

Hopefully I don't duplicate some of these:msp_mellow:

Pizza at Mark's







JoshH and Mark's trailer load.






Couple of Mojim's saws






Some of mine






Random


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2011)

Steve Stokes running an old Clinton.

[video=youtube_share;vYI9nmTbrAA]http://youtu.be/vYI9nmTbrAA[/video]


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 11, 2011)

*That Clinton...*

.. still running is truly amazing. If you look carefully, you can see individual teeth going around the bar at full throttle. opcorn:


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2011)

If I remember right, this saw had a float carb. The whole rear handle assembly is one with the carb and rotates to cut on its side.


----------



## struggle (Oct 11, 2011)

mweba said:


> Steve Stokes running an old Clinton.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;vYI9nmTbrAA]http://youtu.be/vYI9nmTbrAA[/video]



I would guess back in the day if you had that saw you were the man to have one of them power saws and then as watching the video you can see scarr attacking the bigger wood with a modern saw like it was a hot knife through butter. The contrast of improvment on chain saws is quite amazing in speed and weight reduction


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 11, 2011)

struggle said:


> I would guess back in the day if you had that saw you were the man to have one of them power saws and then as watching the video you can see scarr attacking the bigger wood with a modern saw like it was a hot knife through butter. The contrast of improvment on chain saws is quite amazing in speed and weight reduction


 
What you didn't see was the other guy with the 064->066 ported conversion killing my ported 288. His bar wasn't quite long enough so there was a couple of inches I'm finishing up. 

Really that saw ran well. I had to get my extra special 394 out to keep up.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 11, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> What you didn't see was the other guy with the 064->066 ported conversion killing my ported 288. His bar wasn't quite long enough so there was a couple of inches I'm finishing up.
> 
> Really that saw ran well. I had to get my extra special 394 out to keep up.


 
Man, that 064/066 is a monster to keep a little ahead of a ported 394. Both great saws.


----------



## struggle (Oct 11, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> What you didn't see was the other guy with the 064->066 ported conversion killing my ported 288. His bar wasn't quite long enough so there was a couple of inches I'm finishing up.
> 
> Really that saw ran well. I had to get my extra special 394 out to keep up.



It looked like you were putting the finishing touches on killing that cookie:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rwoods (Oct 11, 2011)

mweba said:


> Hopefully I don't duplicate some of these:msp_mellow:
> 
> Pizza at Mark's


 
No question that the 5 second rule would apply in Mark's shop. I bet if I could keep just one room in my house as neat as Mark's shop my wife would buy me another chainsaw. Heck on a good day my closet doesn't even look that neat. As usual I am touched with a little jealousy given my inability to maintain neatness and order. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Oct 11, 2011)

Matter of necessity Ron, if I don't keep things in order, I could never find anything when I happen to spend time in the shop agan...

Mark


----------



## 16:1mix (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the video and still pics, it looks like a grand time was had by all! Right 'next door' to me too, hope I can make it to the next one!


----------



## rwoods (Oct 11, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Matter of necessity Ron, if I don't keep things in order, I could never find anything when I happen to spend time in the shop agan...
> 
> Mark


 
Looking for something is how I spend half my shop time. I am trying to improve a step at a time - as you know I got my saws out of the way now. I only have 10,000 more things to move and organize. Thanks for being an inspiration. Ron


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 12, 2011)

*Cleanest Shop in Iowa?*



rwoods said:


> Looking for something is how I spend half my shop time. I am trying to improve a step at a time - as you know I got my saws out of the way now. I only have 10,000 more things to move and organize. Thanks for being an inspiration. Ron


The amazing thing about Mark's shop is that it houses three major hobbies: wood working, chain saw collecting and maintenance, and firewood collecting. However, by some miracle it displays no sawdust collection or for that matter, any kind of dust collection. :bang:.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 12, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> The amazing thing about Mark's shop is that it houses three major hobbies: wood working, chain saw collecting and maintenance, and firewood collecting. However, by some miracle it displays no sawdust collection or for that matter, any kind of dust collection. :bang:.


 
That my friend, is just good ole hard work payin off, as I am sure you know. A man can do anything if he works hard enough.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 12, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> That my friend, is just good ole hard work payin off, as I am sure you know. A man can do anything if he works hard enough.


 
Mark also has CSD (clean shop disease).

Obviously most of us are immune to it...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 12, 2011)

hoskvarna said:


> my wife just cant see how running a chainsaw for fun could be so thrilling. even more so ,watching other guys run them ,a saw is a saw-right. they just dont understand! had a great time at mitches. cant wait til this spring when mike,ron and i have a gtg here.


 
I have decided that the fun at gtg's is 10% the saws and 90% the people that show up!! I want to thank all who helped and especially Mitch for a great day. I am really looking forward to the spring gtg and seeing all of you again..


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 12, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mark also has CSD (clean shop disease).
> 
> Obviously most of us are immune to it...


 
Jon that 064 of yours is one bad mama jama my friend. I would love to run her one day.


----------



## sac (Oct 12, 2011)

New to this site has this already taken place ?

Thanks Scott


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 12, 2011)

sac said:


> New to this site has this already taken place ?
> 
> Thanks Scott


 
Welcome to AS Scott. Yes, the Iowa GTG waslast weekend I believe. Thye are however having another GTG in Maine this wekend if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 12, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Jon that 064 of yours is one bad mama jama my friend. I would love to run her one day.


 
You will, I think running it hard & getting her hot in that big wood is helping get stronger. Prolly just the chain getting dull.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 12, 2011)

*White Chicken Chili Recipe*

Ok gents, I got the lady to type up her recipe for the white chicken chili that I brought. 

Ingredients:
4-6 boneless/skinless chicken breasts
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 tbls mince garlic
¼ cup chopped jalapeno peppers
2 cans chicken broth (approx.)
½ stick of butter
Salt/Pepper to taste
Chili Powder to taste
2 cans White Hominy
2 cans Great Northern Beans
2 cups grated mozzarella cheese

Garnish:
Cilantro
Sour Cream
Cheddar Cheese
Salsa

Instructions:

Boil chicken breasts until cooked (or, you can purchase 2 pre-cooked rotisserie chicken and use the both the white/dark meat). Chop or shred the cooked chicken. Turn on stove to medium heat. In a large pot, melt butter then add in chopped onion and garlic until lightly browned and fragrant, then add the jalapeno peppers. Add white hominy and great northern beans and mix together. Add 1 can of the chicken broth, s/p and chili powder and stir. Cook on medium to high heat for 1 hour, stirring occasionally and adding additional chicken broth as needed. Then, add in chopped or shredded chicken, mix well, and cook for an additional hour on medium to low heat adding more chicken broth as needed.

Chili can be transferred to a crock pot to cook for additional time, or can remain on stove top until thoroughly cooked and white hominy and beans are both soft. Chili contents can also be stored in a refrigerator and then later transferred to a crock pot for reheating. 

Before serving, ensure to chili is hot and mix in the mozzarella cheese. Cilantro can also be added before serving to add color, or can be offered on the side as a garnish/accompaniment.

*Please note that these are approximate instructions; quantities may vary based on equipment, personal taste preference, etc.


----------



## mweba (Oct 12, 2011)

sac said:


> New to this site has this already taken place ?
> 
> Thanks Scott


 
Scott, Yes the fall gtg was last weekend. Homelite410 hosts the spring event near Bell Plaine and I host the fall one 30 miles west of Cedar Falls


----------



## sac (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks MWEBA I live near CR, I'll have to put that on my calander for next year. Is it a two day event and what all is involved?

Thanks Scott


----------



## BugaBoots (Oct 12, 2011)

No it was just one day, but more saws than one man can handle.:msp_w00t: This was my first GTG and i can tell you that i am hooked. I for sure will be making it down to this spring. I have to say thanks again to every one for making this such a great time.

Hey Struggle if i get the muff mod done to the 2135T ill have to see if i can beat ya. Intrested to see if its true.


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh I can see it now "Arboristsite Cookbook" lots of good food at the GTG
View attachment 202574


----------



## struggle (Oct 12, 2011)

BugaBoots said:


> No it was just one day, but more saws than one man can handle.:msp_w00t: This was my first GTG and i can tell you that i am hooked. I for sure will be making it down to this spring. I have to say thanks again to every one for making this such a great time.
> 
> Hey Struggle if i get the muff mod done to the 2135T ill have to see if i can beat ya. Intrested to see if its true.



I will be pulling my muffler screen out, I keep reading about everybody doing that and getting gains from it:bringit:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 12, 2011)

struggle said:


> I will be pulling my muffler screen out, I keep reading about everybody doing that and getting gains from it:bringit:


 
Don't pull the screen out... just make it bigger. That way you can have your performance but still be someone compliant with the fire safety regulations.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 12, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Don't pull the screen out... just make it bigger. That way you can have your performance but still be someone compliant with the fire safety regulations.


 
I sure can hear the Engineer in that line!!


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 12, 2011)

srcarr52

Big thank you for the recipe. I sure liked that chile. I wish that I would have had time to stay and enjoy more food, there was quite a spread. Please thank your significant other for her generosity with the recipe it's appreciated.

I'm pretty sure that the lure of a GTG is 10% saws, 50% people 50% food and 90% BSing.

JR


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 12, 2011)

*For those who don't like to cook*

View attachment 202623


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 12, 2011)

No! Husky and leinies. Really, I just sat down at the bench with this.


----------



## struggle (Oct 12, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> Don't pull the screen out... just make it bigger. That way you can have your performance but still be someone compliant with the fire safety regulations.


 
If the screen can be left in it will be. I read where most were just taking the whole piece out and from the looks of it thescreen was attached to it somehow. I am still not clear on how it even comes out. Bolts on the bottom of the case then does the muffler slide out?


----------



## struggle (Oct 12, 2011)

REP TallGuy for this video of my 125 taking on the hackberry

[video=youtube;d2wQfBA55Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2wQfBA55Zw[/video]


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 16, 2011)

*I'll Be There...*



mweba said:


> Just a bunch of like minded individuals (and Bill G) getting together to shoot the @#$%. We do some cutting, talking, and eating for the most part.


... can't find a reason why not. Mitch, this is a fabulous event.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 16, 2011)

struggle said:


> REP TallGuy for this video of my 125 taking on the hackberry
> 
> [video=youtube;d2wQfBA55Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2wQfBA55Zw[/video]


 
And, somebody upstairs told me hackberry wasn't tough? Give me a break.

If money grew on hackberry trees...


----------



## struggle (Oct 16, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> And, somebody upstairs told me hackberry wasn't tough? Give me a break.
> 
> If money grew on hackberry trees...



Have you ever tried to split a piece of it? It is tough on a wood splitter when I last did some. Tough stuff


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks damn fun Mitch! I only wish that out crew could have been there and vice versa. That 362XP you worked over for me was a hit here.


----------



## mweba (Oct 17, 2011)

Moss Man said:


> Looks damn fun Mitch! I only wish that out crew could have been there and vice versa. That 362XP you worked over for me was a hit here.


 
Thanks, Moss! That is good to hear. As you well know, its a lot of work but well worth it. Half way through your thread so far. Nice place my friend!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 17, 2011)

struggle said:


> Have you ever tried to split a piece of it? It is tough on a wood splitter when I last did some. Tough stuff


Actually, hackberry splits easier than elm and like mulberry, you can split it green. Occasionally you will run into impossible crotch, but that's far less common than most elm. Elm varies in splitting difficulty from one variety to the next. Red elm is rather easy when it dries for a few months in the round, but some elm is impossible to split regardless of how long you let it dry, even along the straight lengths. Not sure what that variety is, but I save it for big bonfires.

Hackberry bark wears out gloves faster than any wood I have ever handled, although thorny black locust is a close second. It reminds me of a coarse rasp designed to destroy leather. Perhaps the deer use it as a back scratcher.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 17, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Actually, hackberry splits easier than elm and like mulberry, you can split it green. Occasionally you will run into impossible crotch, but that's far less common than most elm. Elm varies in splitting difficulty from one variety to the next. Red elm is rather easy when it dries for a few months in the round, but some elm is impossible to split regardless of how long you let it dry, even along the straight lengths. Not sure what that variety is, but I save it for big bonfires.
> 
> Hackberry bark wears out gloves faster than any wood I have ever handled, although thorny black locust is a close second. It reminds me of a coarse rasp designed to destroy leather.* Perhaps the deer use it as a back scratcher.*


 
Yes, they do, the BIL arrowed one last year near where he said there was fur tufts on the tree. Its one of two I know of on the property. Its along their trail for a reason, I guess, although deer are some of the laziest critters around. I doubt they would walk too far out of their way.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 17, 2011)

*Yet Another Salute*

+1. I was really glad to see that Mitch found some big hackberry for the guys to work on besides much softer woods like cottonwood, cedar, and even a monstrous chunk of soft maple. The variety was terrific. Of course, everyone loves to buck enormous eastern cottonwood and loggers have to do that around here to earn a living.

Once again, two thumbs up for Mitch and the whole gang.


----------



## sac (Oct 27, 2011)

*Porting*

Does anyone in Iowa do any porting on saw ?

Thanks Scott


----------



## wendell (Oct 27, 2011)

sac said:


> Does anyone in Iowa do any porting on saw ?
> 
> Thanks Scott


 
They won't be able to tell you because they are not sponsors but you may get a PM.


----------



## mweba (Jan 10, 2013)

Keep the first weekend in October open 2013. Already have some good stuff lined up....


----------



## srcarr52 (Jan 10, 2013)

mweba said:


> Keep the first weekend in October open 2013. Already have some good stuff lined up....



opcorn:


----------

